
Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancer? (March 2020) - whoishiring
Please lead with either SEEKING WORK or SEEKING FREELANCER,
your location, and whether remote work is a possibility.<p>Bonsai (YC W16) (<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.hellobonsai.com" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.hellobonsai.com</a>) offers freelance contracts, proposals, invoices, etc.
======
oldboyFX
SEEKING WORK | Central Europe(CET+0) | Remote |
[https://getivor.com](https://getivor.com)

I'm a seasoned web development expert with a knack for UX design. I specialize
in front-end(React), but also do back-end(Node).

I have extensive experience in architecting, building, and delivering large
custom-made web applications.

Over the last decade I helped several US/EU based clients build Airbnb-like
platforms, real-time GPS vehicle tracking suites,
healthcare/finance/construction apps, and more.

I mostly collaborate with tech companies, but also have a lot of positive
experiences assuming CTO-for-hire roles to work with non-technical founders.

Tech stack: React.js, JS/TypeScript/Babel, Node, Webpack, GraphQL, ESLint,
Cypress.io, styled-components etc.

• Read more on my website: [https://getivor.com](https://getivor.com)

• View recent project - Jira Clone (4,5k stars):
[https://github.com/oldboyxx/jira_clone](https://github.com/oldboyxx/jira_clone)
| Live demo: [https://jira.ivorreic.com](https://jira.ivorreic.com)

• Passion project from 2014 (100k monthly visitors):
[https://movieo.me/movies](https://movieo.me/movies)

Get in touch: ivor@codetree.co

------
perryrjohnson7
SEEKING WORK | Seattle, WA | REMOTE ONLY

Technologies: Python, Machine Learning Libraries (NumPy, Scikit-learn, Pandas,
PyTorch, fastai, TensorFlow, Keras, Turi Create), Web Application Frameworks
(Dash, Flask), MongoDB, MySQL, PostgreSQL, API’s, Geographic Information
Systems, Heroku, Google Cloud Platform, Bash, Git, JavaScript, HTML, CSS

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/perryrjohnson/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/perryrjohnson/)

Personal site: [http://perryrjohnson.com](http://perryrjohnson.com)

Email: perryrjohnson7@gmail.com

I'm a data scientist and full-stack engineer with experience in e-commerce,
quantitative finance, farm tech, and working with early stage tech companies
on leading data science initiatives. I am really passionate about leveraging
data, machine learning and software to solve meaningful problems.

Here are a few of my recently published public projects:
[https://medium.com/@perryrjohnson7](https://medium.com/@perryrjohnson7)

------
embrangler
SEEKING FREELANCER | Boulder, CO | Remote | US Time Zone

At Uplift, we’re on a mission to perfect our working lives all while learning,
building, and enjoying our free time. We're looking for a well-rounded
software engineer with mid-level to senior experience in at least 2 of these:

* React/React Native experience

* Django (python)

* GraphQL, Apollo experience

Bonus:

* Freelance/project experience (most important)

* Familiar w/ Heroku or AWS

* Strong CSS skills

* Native iOS or Android experience

* Understanding of databases, SQL

Continuous learning, both within the industry & from each other is core to
Uplift's values. We welcome people of different backgrounds, experiences,
abilities and perspectives. If you're self-sufficient, passionate & a good
communicator, apply now!

Begin part-time and go from there.

#### To apply, please include:

* Location and preferred working hours (US-based preferred)

* Details about your experience with React & React Native and/or Django

* Details about your experience with GraphQL, Apollo or Typescript

* Current & next 3 months of availability, range is OK. At least 15 hours a week.

Email work@uplift.ltd |
[https://www.uplift.ltd/careers/](https://www.uplift.ltd/careers/)

~~~
embrangler
Also, if you have Scala experience, that's good to know for one of our
clients!

------
nicholaides
SEEKING FREELANCER | Philadelphia & New York | Local & Remote US We are a
development shop that focuses on software craftsmanship. Our calling is to
help companies create amazing, intuitive web & mobile applications, APIs,
products, and services. Pair programming, continuous integration & delivery,
kaizen, and TDD/BDD aren't just ideas we pay lip service to, but core
practices of our day-to-day work.

We love polyglots. We use lots of Ruby, Python, Elixir, and JavaScript (mostly
TypeScript, React and React-Native).

Local only:

    
    
        • Ruby & Rails
        • Python
        • React, Angular
        • Vue.js
        • .NET
        • iOS, Android
    

Local & Remote:

    
    
        • React Native
        • Elixir & Phoenix 
        • Azure, especially with Kubernetes & Terraform
        • ML, AI, & Data Science
        • Kafka
    

[https://www.promptworks.com/contracting](https://www.promptworks.com/contracting)

------
m-hilgendorf
SEEKING FREELANCER |JITx | Part-time | Berkeley, CA or Remote (UTC -9 through
-6)

At JITx (YC S18) we're automating circuit board design. Our core technology is
a domain specific language, and we're looking for a fullstack engineer to help
us develop a Javascript front end for our language tooling.

Ideally we're looking for someone who has :

\- Frontend experience with custom widgets featuring complex geometry and
vector graphics (SVG, HTML5 canvas, etc)

\- Written a VS Code Extension

\- Backend development in NodeJS (or Chromium/Electron development)

\- (some) experience in a compiled language (C, C++)

\- Familiarity with 2D CAD or content creation tools (Kicad, Altium, Eagle,
Photoshop, Illustrator etc)

Send me (Mike) an email at m.hilgendorf@jitx.com with your info if you're
interested!

------
eafer
SEEKING WORK | Argentina | Remote

Email: hn.eafer@gmail.com

I'm a programmer, most familiar with C on Linux (both userland and the
kernel). I'll be happy to start a project from scratch, or to help support any
old codebase. For a sample of my work please see [1], a naive filesystem
implementation I'm working on.

My country is going through one of its regular economic meltdowns, so my rates
are very cheap. For what it's worth, I have a background in math.

[1] [https://github.com/linux-apfs](https://github.com/linux-apfs)

------
dylanpyle
SEEKING FREELANCER | REMOTE (but some overlap with US-Eastern time required)

We're looking for freelancers interested in taking on short-term projects
involving developing, modifying, and maintaining Shopify themes for our
customers at CALA [[https://ca.la](https://ca.la)]. The time commitment needed
would vary based on each project, and we would discuss availability and
timeline before kicking off each new project. You'll be working on highly
visible websites for some of the world's most creative fashion and apparel
designers, ranging from indie brands to major celebrities.

We're looking for folks to build an ongoing relationship with; this isn't a
one-shot project, we want to be able to offer you a continuous stream of new
projects as they become available. We'll provide branding and design guidance
and ensure that projects are well-scoped and constrained, but we're looking
for folks who can make design and creative decisions themselves based on these
guidelines.

We're based in NYC, but this is a remote position. Hours here are completely
flexible, though there may be times when we'd need some overlap with US-
Eastern time for calls or meetings.

Prior experience designing, building, and maintaining Shopify themes (HTML,
CSS, JavaScript, Liquid) is required. Please send examples of past work to
dylan+shopify@ca.la

------
micheda
SEEKING WORK | Munich, Germany or Remote

I help my clients discover and answer the right questions on location,
sequence, and graph data with the tools of data science and data engineering.
With a Ph.D. in computer science, I spent the last six years in the industry
at the edge of robotics and location intelligence enabling products for retail
analytics, mobility intelligence, urban traffic optimization, and industrial
automation.

After successfully completing my last project, I am looking for the next
challenge.

Technology: machine learning and data mining algorithms, experience with
Scikit-learn, TensorFlow, Seaborn, Pandas, NumPy, Joblib, Jupyter Lab, Apache
Zeppelin. Data engineering, static and streaming data processing, experience
with Cassandra, PostgreSQL, Parquet, HDFS, Hadoop, Spark, Apache Airflow,
Celery, Fabric, Docker, Flask, Alembic. Indoor and outdoor localization
methods, cellular network data analytics, urban traffic modeling and
optimization, experience with SUMO simulator. AWS EMR, S3, Lambda, CloudWatch.
Python, Java, Scala, C, C++. Graph Mining, experience with Neo4J, NetworkX.
Robotics, experience with ROS.

Email: michele.dallachiesa@sigforge.com

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/dallachiesa/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/dallachiesa/)

Website: [https://sigforge.com](https://sigforge.com)

------
Blake_Emigro
SEEKING WORK | Vancouver, Canada | part-time / contract / freelance | onsite /
remote

This is something I've been considering for a while, but now the pandemic is
pushing it forward as I may be having a gap in my income coming. I'm looking
for some paid work with a startup or fellow entrepreneur.

I'm a mechanical engineering technologist and project manager turned tech
entrepreneur. I don't code, but have been slowly learning, and also trying out
no-code tools. I have extensive experience in manufacturing and construction
from my original career, and had a profitable consulting business in legal
services that I pivoted to a tech company, releasing one web app in 2017. But
this is all history now and I can't generate income from that in the near
term. You can find more info about it in my IH profile.

I realize that there will be many talented people unfortunately entering the
job market soon, many of them being specialists - engineers, marketers,
designers... I believe I have something different to offer as a generalist
that has filled many different roles and has very diverse experience.

If any of this resonates with you and you want some more info, I'm open to
chat about any opportunity. Thanks so much for reading, and best of luck
during this challenging time!

blake@emigro.io [https://www.linkedin.com/in/blake-
sieders/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/blake-sieders/)
[https://www.indiehackers.com/Blake_Emigro](https://www.indiehackers.com/Blake_Emigro)

------
throwaway13000
SEEKING FREELANCER | REMOTE ONLY

I am working on a website which where people give feedback to each other's
interview performance. Part of the backend is ready , but I need frontend
help. Mostly HTML/CSS and some javascript.

[https://www.sideprojectors.com/project/14742/coding-
intervie...](https://www.sideprojectors.com/project/14742/coding-intervie..).

I am looking for frontend help. If you are interested, please contact through
link above or through my profile.

------
rasikjain
SEEKING WORK | Greater New York, NY | REMOTE (US Citizen)

Technologies:

    
    
        • Web: ReactJs | ES6/7 | TypeScript | Redux | Node.js | Express.js | AngularJs | HTML5 | Bootstrap
    
        • Microsoft: .NET Core | C# | Asp.Net MVC | Web API | Linq | Entity Framework
    
        • Data: SQL Server | NoSQL | MySQL | MongoDB | Redis | CouchDB
    
        • Cloud: AWS | Azure | Docker | IAM | S3 | EC2 | SQS | RDS | Aurora | DynamoDB
    
        • Packages & Tools: Axios | GraphQL | Redux | WebPack | Babel | NPM | Git | Jenkins | Splunk | SumoLogic | Jira | Sitecore
     

Email: jainrasik [at] gmail.com Résumé/CV:
[https://www.rasikjain.com/resume/](https://www.rasikjain.com/resume/)

Stackoverflow: [https://stackoverflow.com/users/1993944/rasik-
jain](https://stackoverflow.com/users/1993944/rasik-jain)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/rasikjain/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/rasikjain/)

Github: [https://github.com/rasikjain](https://github.com/rasikjain)

ABOUT: Experienced Software Engineer & Enterprise Architect with experience in
FULL-STACK applications in React.js / TypeScript / C# / AWS / Cyber Security.
Worked in different roles dealing with Product Development, Solution &
Enterprise Architecture, Security & Cloud.

------
blcksmth
SEEKING WORK | Los Angeles, US (previously Paris, France) | Remote

\-------------------------------------

I'm a full stack software engineer with ~4 years experience developing full
stack applications. If you need React work done, chances are I can help!

My experience includes building responsive and performant user interfaces
using React/Redux from designs or from scratch as well as creating robust APIs
using TypeScript/Node.

Some other things I enjoy: modernizing codebases using tools like ESLint and
Prettier, autogenerating documentation, optimizing build times in CIs,
refactoring code, adding tests.

Fluent in English/French/Polish.

\-------------------------------------

Technologies:

    
    
      * Proficient: React, JavaScript, TypeScript, Node, Redux, HTML, CSS, SASS, Express, Webpack, Babel, AWS, Docker, Git, create-react-app, styled-components, GitHub, Jest
    
      * Developing proficiency: WebGL, Three.js, Next.js, Bulma
    
      * Previously used/Misc worth mentioning: Ruby, SQL, Ruby on Rails, MySQL, PostgreSQL, MongoDB, Relay, GraphQL, JIRA, Lerna, CircleCI, npm/yarn
    

Email: andrewrkowalczyk@gmail.com

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/andrewrkowalczyk/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/andrewrkowalczyk/)

GitHub: [https://github.com/frodosamoa](https://github.com/frodosamoa)

------
renaudg
SEEKING WORK | London or remote | Senior DevOps / Site Reliability Engineer,
tech lead.

20 years experience building and operating online services, including at
Facebook, major ISPs and many startups.

My core skillset is in DevOps, Site Reliability Engineering, Linux, AWS, GCP
and Kubernetes, but over time I've been involved in most aspects of
architecting, building, running and scaling online services. Keen interest in
the business / product areas as well.

I was one of the first 6-7 Facebook SRE hires in Europe (2010-2011), have
experience at many startups and before that in larger orgs in the ISP/hosting
world.

Happy to provide hands-on DevOps expertise to solve your infrastructure /
performance / cost / reliability challenges. I can also be relied on for
technology vision, systems design, technical operations, mentoring and general
engineering wisdom. I excel at understanding short vs long-term trade-offs,
identifying performance bottlenecks & future technical debt, quickly learning
and assessing new pieces of technology.

Available for freelance assignments (part-time / short-term projects welcome),
but I'll also consider full-time for principal roles (head of infrastructure,
DevOps lead, co-founder / CTO / VP Eng ) at startups.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/renaudguerin](https://www.linkedin.com/in/renaudguerin)
(PDF available upon request)

Email: jobs at renaudguerin.net

------
dtang2299
SEEKING WORK| Washington DC, USA | REMOTE

Technologies: Javascript, Node.js, Express, React, Puppeteer, Postgres, Redis,
MongoDB, jQuery, Vue.js, Node.js, HTML, CSS, AWS, Azure, Linux, Docker, Redis,
SASS, RESTful APIs, AngularJs, Python, Ruby.

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Github: [https://github.com/dtangeeda](https://github.com/dtangeeda)

Email: deepaktrao@gmail.com

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/deepaktr](https://www.linkedin.com/in/deepaktr)

I'm a full-stack developer with 15+ years in Web Apps using front-end and
back-end technologies.

Specialized in Web Scraping tool development to scrape data online. I can
scrape any data from web based on your requirements and provide the data in
csv, json formats or save to databases.

I developed a web scraper tool to fetch pricing data from US Hospitals
websites and save in MongoDB, then aggregate and show the Prices online at one
place. I developed a REST API and UI module to display that data on Front end.
Tools used: JavaScript Puppeteer library, Chromium and Node JS with ExpressJS
to develop the web scraping tool. The code is available on Github.
[https://github.com/dtangeeda/hospitals-
scraper](https://github.com/dtangeeda/hospitals-scraper)

------
scottmakestech
SEEKING WORK | US/Chicago [UTC -5] | REMOTE or Chicago (city, not Chicagoland)

\------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Senior full-stack developer with 15 years of experience, including agency,
startup, and Fortune 50 experience.

Lead developer for many projects, so I can work with a team of
designers/writers/PMs/UX professionals, or on my own / with a lean dev team.

Strong communication and time-management skills.

Preferred tech stack (always growing and can pick up a new technology as
needed):

    
    
        - Backend: NodeJS, PHP
        - DB: MySQL, PostgreSQL, NoSQL
        - Frontend: Responsive HTML5, Javascript, React
        - Mobile: React Native, Swift
        - Platform: AWS, Heroku, Netlify, Linux VPS
        - CMS: Wordpress, Jekyll, Static Site Generators
    

\------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Site/Portfolio: [https://scottmakes.tech](https://scottmakes.tech)

Contact: [https://scottmakes.tech/contact/](https://scottmakes.tech/contact/)
or scottmakestech@gmail.com

CV: [http://scottmakes.tech/SMT-Resume.pdf](http://scottmakes.tech/SMT-
Resume.pdf)

Freelance Rate: $50/hr for work completed and paid in March 2020 if you
mention this post

------
vijay_nair
SEEKING WORK — Remote okay

I’m Vijay, full-stack designer and developer from South India, freelancing at
[https://dffrnt.com](https://dffrnt.com).

Designed the award-winning branding for io.js, which eventually merged back
into Node.js from which it was initially forked from —
[https://behance.net/gallery/23269525/IOJS-logo-
concept](https://behance.net/gallery/23269525/IOJS-logo-concept)

Previously at Infinera, I did data visualization/front-end engineering using a
combination of d3.js and angular.js to bring their Java-based NMS (Network
Management System) to the web. Highlights were building a semantic zoom for
network topology navigation, icon design and building a visual library of web
components that also served as a style guide called INDIGO (Infinera Design
and Interface Guidelines and Objectives)

If you need to setup Nginx servers (with caching and TLS), build node.js apps,
scrape websites (puppeteer), pull out data from OAuth gated APIs
(passport.js/request), visualize data (d3.js), build out a complete marketing
packet (logo design + branding, landing pages and full-on websites or web apps
using vanilla JS + Node + Mongo/SQL stack), then please email me at
vijay@dffrnt.com.

Thank you.

------
conorh
SEEKING WORK: Remote - Three person design and development freelance team
working together for over 10 years (individually with 20+ years experience)
Locations: Tampa, FL / Maine / San Francisco Remote: Yes (or local to one of
those areas)

Technologies and Skills: Design, UX, Ruby on Rails, Go, React, Javascript,
MySql, Postgres, Redis, Redshift, CSS/HTML/SASS, AWS etc.

Email: hi@squaremill.com

Website: [https://squaremill.com](https://squaremill.com) (recent projects @
[https://squaremill.com/projects](https://squaremill.com/projects))

We have extensive experience in building applications from design, through
implementation and ongoing management. We have very happy clients over the
last 10 years and can put you in touch with them. Because we have worked
together as a team for so long we are extremely efficient - we pride ourselves
on that along with being predictable and responsive. We can plug into an
existing team to fill holes (design, tech) or can work as a design/developer
team to get built what you need from soup to nuts. Experience in building
healthcare applications, retail applications, financial apps, custom CMS,
phone apps, real estate, high throughput message delivery.

------
taphangum
SEEKING WORK| London, United Kingdom | REMOTE Technologies: Laravel,
Javascript, Node.js, Express, Postgres, React, React Native, jQuery, Vue.js,
HTML, CSS, TailwindCSS, AWS, Azure, Linux, Docker, Redis, SASS, RESTful APIs,
AngularJs, PHP, Python, Ruby, WordPress.

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Github: [https://github.com/Tapha](https://github.com/Tapha)

Email: taphangum7@gmail.com

Linkedin: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/tapha-
ngum-42a2944a/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/tapha-ngum-42a2944a/)

Rate: Either fixed per project or $50-$85/hour (based on project type);

I'm a full-stack developer with 10+ years in Web and Hybrid Mobile/Desktop
Apps using front-end and back-end technologies.

Have developed relatively popular open-source software in the past: see Github
link.

Specialized in Web development, with additional experience in that I founded a
popular niche app templates site called
[https://myapptemplates.com](https://myapptemplates.com), which I was
fortunate enough to grow using SEO and then, after a year, subsequently sell.
Through this, I solidified my SEO/marketing-related skills, as well as my
ability to create and manage complex projects within the context of the
marketplace that I was operating in.

This, along with a solid grounding as a developer, allows me to provide a
unique perspective, and ultimately, a high-quality result to any client I work
with.

------
diogoreis
SEEKING WORK | Any timezone | REMOTE only

More than 11 years of full stack Java experience, mostly with Spring and
Angular 2+ on microservices architecture. Hands-on experience with
architecture design and development of highly available and scalable systems
over AWS (or Openshift), Netty, Kafka, Redis, Spring Cloud Netflix stack. Team
leadership and mentoring skills, with strong sense of ownership.

Full tech list: Java (11+), Spring boot/cloud (netflix stack), Netty, Angular
2+, Microservices, AWS, Openshift, Docker, Kubernetes, Kafka, Atlassian stack
(Jira, Fisheye, Bamboo, ...), TDD, test frameworks (jUnit/Mockito/PowerMock),
message brokers (Kafka/ActiveMQ/SQS), SQL, NoSQL and in-memory databases
(Oracle, MySQL, PostgreSQL, Mongo, Aurora, Redis), CI/CD pipeline (Jenkins),
Avro, Apache Thrift.

I can easily learn new techs if you need something specific in mix with my
expertise. If you don't know how to start your project and need any help to
decide technologies I can support you too (it's free).

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/diogofacin/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/diogofacin/)

E-mail: diogoreis.ca . gmail . com

Feel free to add me on LinkedIn or send me an email :)

------
scomu
SEEKING WORK | US/Chicago [UTC -5] | REMOTE or Chicago (city, not Chicagoland)

\------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Senior full-stack developer with 15 years of experience, including agency,
startup, and Fortune 50 experience.

Lead developer for many projects, so I can work with a team of
designers/writers/PMs/UX professionals, or on my own / with a lean dev team.

Strong communication and time-management skills.

Preferred tech stack (always growing and can pick up a new technology as
needed):

    
    
        - Backend: NodeJS, PHP
        - DB: MySQL, PostgreSQL, NoSQL
        - Frontend: Responsive HTML5, Javascript, React
        - Mobile: React Native, Swift
        - Platform: AWS, Heroku, Netlify, Linux VPS
        - CMS: Wordpress, Jekyll, Static Site Generators
    

\------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Site/Portfolio: [https://scottmakes.tech](https://scottmakes.tech)

Contact: [https://scottmakes.tech/contact/](https://scottmakes.tech/contact/)
or scottmakestech@gmail.com

CV: [https://scottmakes.tech/SMT-Resume.pdf](https://scottmakes.tech/SMT-
Resume.pdf)

Freelance Rate: $50/hr

------
Zjaaspoer
SEEKING WORK

Location: Amsterdam, The Netherlands

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not right now (just had a baby), but probably in about a
year

Technologies: JavaScript, TypeScript, React, React Native, Redux, MobX,
GraphQL, React Native, Kubernetes, Express, Koa, Next.js, MySQL, Postgres,
MongoDB, Redis, Firebase, Terraform, CloudFormation, CircleCI, Codeship,
GitLab, Jenkins

Resume: [http://www.jasperschulte.nl/wp-
content/uploads/2019/03/curri...](http://www.jasperschulte.nl/wp-
content/uploads/2019/03/curriculum_vitae_jasper_schulte_190326.pdf)

Website: [http://www.jasperschulte.nl](http://www.jasperschulte.nl)

Email: You’ll find it on my site

Linkedin:
[https://nl.linkedin.com/in/jasperschulte](https://nl.linkedin.com/in/jasperschulte)

Rate: €85/hr

From 2005 until 2015 I ran my own development company. Since 2015 I’ve been
using that experience to help companies and development teams take ‘the next
step’. The next step in delivering higher quality products, the next step in
gaining higher developer velocity and the next step in being a more
predictable in planning and outcome.

I strongly believe the following factors help in taking this next step: 1.
Never compromise in code quality. 2. Standardize as much as possible (to
prevent reinventing the wheel and focus on adding value) 3. Automate
everything 4. Create a safe to fail environment.

------
finkin1
SEEKING WORK - Boulder, NYC, or Remote

We are a remote 3-person full-stack design and dev team. Our portfolio:
[https://stratosphere.digital](https://stratosphere.digital). Some recent
projects we've worked on: [https://divvydose.com](https://divvydose.com),
[https://emulatebio.com](https://emulatebio.com),
[https://conveyour.com](https://conveyour.com),
[https://caster.io](https://caster.io).

Some of the technologies we're most familiar with: Web and mobile design, UI,
UX, iconography, illustration, design prototyping, PHP, Node.js, Meteor,
Python, Ruby, JavaScript, HTML, CSS, Sass, LESS, Stylus, CoffeeScript,
WebSockets, AJAX, MongoDB, Redis, MySQL, Cordova, PhoneGap, React Native, iOS,
Android, Browser extensions (Chrome, Firefox, Safari), AWS, WordPress, Joomla,
Drupal, C, C++, C#, Java, Objective-C, Swift, QS/1, HL7, HIPAA.

We offer hourly rates and discounted monthly retainer options. Contact: via
our website or you can contact me directly at eliyah@stratosphere.digital.

------
ag_user123
SEEKING WORK | Europe | Remote

I am a freelance full-stack web developer with over six years of experience
delivering software. I have worked for clients all around the world in many
different industries. I have delivered solutions for startups, digital
agencies and big companies, such as Apple. I have background in computer
science and am able to create everything from small business websites to
custom web applications.

Technologies: JavaScript, ES6+, Node.js, Koa(Express), React.js, Gatsby,
GraphQL, Redux, D3.js, Wordpress, React Native, Webpack, PostgreSQL,
Bootstrap, Heroku, Firebase, TypeScript and more.

Location: Europe

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not at the moment

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ngTkTVeDaakyFxEmPyyqyMuKxD6...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ngTkTVeDaakyFxEmPyyqyMuKxD6MR_ja/view)

Email: mail@andrejgajdos.com

Personal Website: [https://andrejgajdos.com](https://andrejgajdos.com)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/andrejgajdos](https://www.linkedin.com/in/andrejgajdos)

Github: [https://github.com/AndrejGajdos](https://github.com/AndrejGajdos)

------
adamjroth
SEEKING WORK | Connecticut, USA Remote: Yes (15 years remote: efficient,
productive and highly available) Willing to relocate: For the right position;
remote w/ occasional travel much preferred

Open to FT or PT freelance projects, development work, source code audits,
reworking codebases left in poor shape. Specializing in Rails & React Native,
Node, React, Javascript.

Experience in all phases of software development: architecting solutions from
the ground up (from concept to shipping), reworking/rebuilding/refactoring
existing projects (those left in poor shape, or reliant on outdated
libraries), and contributing to existing modern codebases.

Technologies: React Native (core contributor), React, Ruby, Ruby on Rails,
JavaScript, Perl, Objective-C, Java, Swift, C, C#, Python, Node.js, Express,
PHP, GraphQL (Apollo) Mobile Development: Native: iOS / Xcode, Android /
Android Studio, Hybrid: Cordova/Ionic, HTML5 / Canvas,
CreateJS/ImpactJS/Phaser, Flux (Redux, Alt.js, Mobx), MySQL, PostgreSQL,
MongoDB, Firebase, RSpec, Cucumber, Selenium, Mocha, Jasmine, Sphinx, Solr,
Lucene, Elastic Search, AWS (S3, EC2, Lambda, Amplify, RDS, etc), Linux,
Apache, Git / GitHub workflow, Dev Ops, Heroku, JIRA, Confluence, BitBucket,
MongoDB

Full stack & mobile software developer with over 15 years of professional
experience architecting and building a wide range of products on web and
mobile platforms using diverse languages and tools.

[https://docs.google.com/document/d/199KfsZXtPBEq60eCXIJxKlj9...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/199KfsZXtPBEq60eCXIJxKlj9..).

adamjroth@gmail.com

------
tholford
SEEKING WORK - Remote - San Francisco, Tokyo, Singapore

-> Senior full-stack software engineer -> Domain expertise in advertising, e-commerce, and fintech -> 10+ years of experience at both brand name tech companies and cutting edge startups

I can build your vision from scratch or turbocharge your existing product
development. No project too big or small.

Examples of prior work include e-commerce checkout flows, social network
startup prototypes, microservices and APIs, financial reporting, Intercom-
style storefront Javascript widgets, behavioral tracking, analytics
dashboards, internal tools, and refactoring existing legacy applications.

Proficient with Rails, React, Angular, Typescript, SCSS, Bootstrap, MySQL,
AWS, Google Cloud.

Recent feedback: \- "Indispensable" \- "Awesome colleague... always ready to
help ... positive attitude towards work is contagious ... a true team player"

Web: [https://tholf.org](https://tholf.org)

Contact: hn@tholf.org

GitHub: [https://github.com/tomholford](https://github.com/tomholford)

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/tom-
holford](https://www.linkedin.com/in/tom-holford)

------
okomestudio
SEEKING WORK | San Francisco, USA | Remote OK

Technologies: Python, AWS (EC2, RDS, EMR, S3, etc.), DevOps (Linux, Docker,
CircleCI, Ansible, Bash), databases (PostgreSQL), messaging (RabbitMQ),
microservices, scraping, API integration

Résumé: [http://bit.ly/2vPDaFu](http://bit.ly/2vPDaFu)

Web: [https://okomestudio.net](https://okomestudio.net)

Email: hn {at} okomestudio.net

I am a DevOps/backend engineer with a wide range of experiences in data
processing in startups, working with data scientists and occasionally doubling
as one to make use of my training in academic science. My recent projects have
been largely based on the tech stack above and their adjacent technologies,
but I pick things up as needed. I could be useful for adding more coding power
in Python, building microservices to be integrated into your existing systems,
doing some Linux/AWS DevOps work, just to name a few.

Please visit my website ([https://okomestudio.net](https://okomestudio.net))
and tell me about your needs to see how I could help. Thank you!

------
dvt
SEEKING WORK | Los Angeles | Remote

I'm an expert engineer and data professional interested in consulting and
architecting data pipelines. At Edmunds.com, I worked on a fairly successful
ad-tech product and my team bootstrapped a data pipeline using Spark,
Databricks, and microservices built with Java, Python, and Scala.

These days, I work for a "new media" company you probably heard of and, over
the past year, I re-built an ETL Kubernetes stack, including data loaders and
extractors that handle >10,000 API payload extractions daily.

My area of expertise includes data interoperability with Facebook Marketing,
Facebook Graph, Instagram Graph, Google DFP, Salesforce, etc. That I'm a top-
tier developer goes without saying. I'm interested in flexing my consulting
muscle and can help with best practices, architecture, and hiring.

Would love to connect even if it's just for networking!

Blog: [https://dvt.name/](https://dvt.name/)

GitHub: [https://github.com/dvx](https://github.com/dvx)

Resume/contact: [https://dvt.name/resume/](https://dvt.name/resume/)

------
gilli
SEEKING WORK - Remote - A designer who can code! I got 5 years of experience
in Fin-Tech and over 9 years combined in Journalism, TV and Media, Health,
Science and more. I'm experienced in Vue.js, Django, Phoenix framework,
Quasar, Hugo, Laravel, ClojureScript, PostCSS and Sass just to name a few.
Pick up new tech easily and like working on complex products. Fin-Tech case-
studies available upon request but other case-studies can be seen on my
website: [https://gilli.is](https://gilli.is) I can provide the following for
you:

\- Design — Whether you need a design from scratch, a redesign, or you're
having issues with a small part of you product, I can design it.

\- Front-end Development — I can build the design into a pixel perfect
product, this is rare among us designers and has proven to be extremely
powerful for the end result since there is less wasted effort.

\- Analysis — Your users know everything that's wrong with your product but
have difficulty communicating it. Often it comes out in anger and frustration.
That's where my usability analysis comes in. I'll review your app from an
outsider and expert point of view, and give you actionable feedback.

\- Free advice — You might not be sure if I am the right fit and I very well
might not be. I can help you figure out the best direction to go, for free.

I take my work very serious and put a lot of work into good communication,
good planning, and, last but not least, properly understanding your product so
that we can produce great results.

Portfolio at: [https://gilli.is](https://gilli.is)

Contact me at gilli@hn.gilli.is

------
mjgs
SEEKING WORK, South East Asia (UTC+7), remote work OK, open to relocation for
big projects

Willing to relocate: Yes, happy to relocate to same city as business or just
to a more convenient timezone. I am British/Irish.

Technologies:

\- Front-end: Javascript Revealing Module Pattern, JQuery, Bootstrap

\- Back-end: NodeJS, ExpressJS, MongoDB, Mongoose, PassportJS, Mocha, Async,
Joi, Webhooks, Message Queues, Nginx, Redis, Linux, Git, Bash

\- Cloud: Amazon Web Services, Digital Ocean, Letsencrypt, Mailgun, Stripe

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/markjgsmith](https://www.linkedin.com/in/markjgsmith),
email me for my complete up to date CV

Email: markjgsmith@gmail.com

I'm a Senior Web Developer with 5 years experience building web based
applications, APIs, and integrating cloud services, and with an 8 year
background in building file data ingest pipelines for Fortune 500 companies in
the Media and Entertainment industry across the EMEA region. 5 years
experience working remotely.

I'm looking for both full-time and/or contract work, and currently available
for hire.

Website: [https://markjgsmith.com](https://markjgsmith.com) \- social medias,
github, etc

------
thomashintz4
SEEKING WORK | REMOTE

Experienced React consultant. With React I've built libraries, complete
frontends, mashups, real-time multi-player games, dashboards, and more with
years of React experience and 15 years with Javascript. I've developed for
Zillow, Franz, HotPads, and many startups. I've done full stack work and I
know many languages and technologies.

Services:

\- Consultation: whether you're just getting started and need guidance or
you're tracking down a gnarly bug or trying to pinpoint an elusive performance
killer I can take care of it.

\- Development: any problem you may be solving with React I can build it.
Whether it is just a small project getting started or jumping onto a team with
a large codebase I've got the experience to get the job done.

Technology skills: React, Javascript, Typescript, Node.js, ES6, CSS, SASS,
Redux, D3.js, Component Libraries, Webpack, Websockets, RDF, SQL, MySQL,
SQLite, Postgresql, MongoDB, and more.

Website: [https://thomashintz.org](https://thomashintz.org)

Open Source Demo: [https://thomashintz.org/demo](https://thomashintz.org/demo)

Contact: contact (at) thomashintz.org

------
fiftyacorn
SEEKING WORK | Edinburgh, UK or Remote

I am a freelance developer with over 20 years of experience delivering
software, specializing in Java and JavaScript. Ive worked for a range of
clients from multi-national to single person businesses, developing large
scale applications down to plugins and apps.

I am also an experienced technical writer and course creator
([https://www.packtpub.com/application-development/hands-
enter...](https://www.packtpub.com/application-development/hands-enter...))

Technologies: Java, JavaScript, ES6+, Node.js, Koa, React.js, GraphQL, Redux,
Wordpress, Oracle, PostgreSQL, Bootstrap, Heroku, Firebase, TypeScript and
more.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/martinrfarrell/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/martinrfarrell/)

Email: martin.farrell@glenware.com

Blog: [https://www.javabullets.com](https://www.javabullets.com) /
[https://dzone.com/users/438281/farrelmr.html](https://dzone.com/users/438281/farrelmr.html)

------
michael_j_ward
SEEKING FREELANCER | anywhere | REMOTE

DevOps / SRE / Monitoring Coach or Consultant

We're a two person shop looking to add DevOps, monitoring, observability,
config management, and CI / CD best practices to our operation. We're mainly
looking for someone to show us the path as opposed to executing for us.

Our Current Tech Stack:

* AWS ec2 instances in multiple regions * Java / Python / Bash / SQL / Docker / MySql

ward [dot] michael [dot] j [at] gmail

------
ryansmccoy
SEEKING WORK | St. Louis, MO | Remote or Onsite

I've spent the last 13 years designing and building mission-critical software
and data solutions for customers in the Financial Markets, including Fortune
500 companies, Investment Managers, Hedge Funds, Venture Capital, Private
Equity, and Data Vendors.

I've successfully developed cloud based web apps, custom dashboards, automated
trading algorithms, factor replication & backtesting, quantamental process
automation, distributed financial data pipelines, low-latency and high-
throughput market data systems, natural language text analytics, Business
Intelligence/Data Analytics, software/data architecture including micro-
services, front, middle, back office automation, network security, and ETL
systems; these systems are used in production environments around the world.

(Email) hn (at) ryansmccoy (dot) com

(LinkedIn) www.linkedin.com/in/ryansmccoy

(Personal) www.ryansmccoy.com/

(Portfolio) github.com/ryansmccoy

By Programming Languages: Python, Javascript (Node.js, Jquery, React), R,
Shell (Bash, Cmd, Powershell), Visual Basic (VBA), Java, basic C++, Go, C#

By Platforms: Amazon Web Services (AWS), Google Cloud (GCP), Linux (Ubuntu,
CentOS, Debian, FreeBSD), Microsoft (Azure , Office 365, Exchange, Windows,
Windows Server, SQL Server, Hyper-V), Hashicorp Terraform & Vault

By Data Engineering: RDMS (SQL Server, Postgres, Sqlite, MySQL, KDB+,
TimescaleDB, BigQuery, others), NoSql (Memcached, Redis, MongoDB, Cassandra,
others), Message Queue - RabbitMQ/Celery, ØMQ, Apache Kafka, Big Data - Apache
Spark, Airflow, Beam, Snowflake, Machine Learning, Natural Language Processing
- Gensim, NLTK, Spacy, ElasticSearch, Solr, Lucene, Web Scraping

------
blissofbeing
SEEKING WORK | US/Hawaii [UTC -10] | REMOTE or Hawaii

\----------------------------------------------------------

Senior full-stack developer with 10 years of experience building fast, high
quality, web applications that return results.

I'm comfortable working up and down the stack; from DevOps infrastructure to
CSS animations and everything in between. I love learning the goals of your
application and then getting there as efficiently as possible.

Preferred tools (and open to finding the right tools for the job):

_Backend: Ruby on Rails, NodeJS, Elixir, PostgreSQL, Redis, Elasticsearch,
WordPress _Frontend: VueJS, React, Svelte, _Platform: AWS, Heroku, Linux VPS.

Recent praise: "You’ve been consistently one of the best, most thorough,
knowledgeable and reliable devs I’ve worked with." \- Product Manager from
last contract

More high quality references on request
\----------------------------------------------------------

Site: [https://waynehoover.com](https://waynehoover.com)

Contact: w@waynehoover.com

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/waynephoover](https://www.linkedin.com/in/waynephoover)

------
eprochasson
SEEKING WORK | DATA SCIENTIST | Remote only

In the past 10 years, I worked with small startups or large organizations,
specializing in the following:

\- Data pipelines (cleaning, reconciliation, ingestion, enrichment, ETL, ...)

\- Research and development of Machine Learning or Operational Research models
(in recent years: sales prediction, survival analysis, time series analysis,
computer vision, record linkage, ...)

\- Deployment to production (e.g.: cloud infrastructure).

\- Communication with stakeholders (e.g.: using BI dashboards).

I prefer working with Python, SQL; AWS/GC; Spark (when relevant), but I'm
happy to adapt.

Contacts:

\- Email: eprochasson at gmail dot com

\- Website: [http://eprochasson.github.io/](http://eprochasson.github.io/)

\- Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/eprochasson/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/eprochasson/)

\- Github: [https://github.com/eprochasson](https://github.com/eprochasson)

\- CV available on demand.

Invoice in many currencies. Rates: US$500 to US$800 per day depending on
complexity and volume of work.

------
braunshizzle
SEEKING WORK | Ontario, Canada | REMOTE

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: PHP, Laravel, Laravel Spark, Laravel Forge, Javascript, jQuery,
Vue.js, Node.js, HTML, CSS, MySQL, AWS, WordPress, Linux, Vagrant, Docker,
Redis, SASS, LESS, Web APIs, RESTful APIs. (Experience with many Integrations
& API's)

Résumé/CV:
[https://linkedin.com/in/braunson](https://linkedin.com/in/braunson)

Website: [https://braunson.ca](https://braunson.ca)

Linkedin: [https://linkedin.com/in/braunson](https://linkedin.com/in/braunson)

Email: braunson [at]] braunson [[dot] ca

GitHub: [http://github.com/braunson](http://github.com/braunson)

I'm a developer with 15 years experience as a designer and full stack
developer and have managed small-med teams. I've run my own agency for the
past 11 years working with small businesses to F500 companies on a variety of
projects. Currently looking for a position with a focus on Laravel/PHP in any
industry.

------
teekay
SEEKING WORK | Europe | Remote

Jack of all trades - full stack but happiest at the back-end. Hands-on product
and project management experience give me an edge in getting the big picture
fast. I will grok your idea quickly and be your reliable partner from
inception to deployment and beyond.

Favorite stack: .NET, then Node.js (Typescript rules!), PHP (Laravel is pretty
awesome). Often MongoDB but prefer SQL wherever possible.

Mindset: object-oriented but infected with the functional virus. Hate
procedural programming.

Industry exposure: finance, telecoms, insurance. Most of my engagements
recently are centered around helping Fortune 500-sized companies navigate the
new digital landscape.

Availability: prefer flat-price projects with fixed scope. You can be located
anywhere but some timezone overlap is desirable.

Working mode: remote, happy to meet for the initial kick-off and planning.

My partner is an inspirational designer and a wonderful human being. If you
need code AND design, you'll get a 2-in-1 deal.

Personal website with links to Github etc.:
[https://tomaskohl.com/about/](https://tomaskohl.com/about/)

------
xisnextbigthing
SEEKING WORK - Istanbul, Turkey / REMOTE

Hi, I'm a full-stack developer with 10 years of experience. I worked on a wide
range of projects with clients from mostly English speaking countries.
Currently available. Would like to work on your MLPs (Minimum Lovable
Product).

I try to work on my clients projects like they're my own and strive to do best
both technically and business-wise. The thing needs to launch, but first
impression matters too.

\- MSc in CompSci

\+ JS (React, MobX, Node.js, Vanilla ES5+)

\+ HTML5 (Offline Apps), CSS (Sass, CSS Modules)

\+ PHP (Laravel, WordPress, Symfony)

\+ Python (Flask, Scrapy), Conversion Optimization, UX, App Performance, Solr,
Selenium, RDBMS (PostgreSQL, MySQL), NoSQL, Software Architecture, Docker,
DevOps

I am open to interesting and challenging work, involving research and
learning.

You can see some reviews about my work here:
[https://gasoved.github.io/testimonials/](https://gasoved.github.io/testimonials/)

As sample work, a side project of mine:
[https://metacopter.com](https://metacopter.com)

My rate is $50 per hour.

Feel free to drop me an email: gasoved [at] gmail

------
karlshea
SEEKING WORK | Minneapolis, MN | REMOTE ONLY

Full-stack web developer with over 20 years of experience, 12 of them with
Drupal. I'm looking for either full site builds, custom module development, or
to be a development partner for a designer or agency. I'm a creative big-
picture problem solver and can help agencies shape design and functionality to
meet the needs of users, the business, and the project's budget.

I also have extensive Laravel and React experience, including architecting and
implementing a SaaS B2B configuration and quoting tool for a client in the
building products industry.

I'm starting to learn iOS/Swift, and have a simple app in the store:
[https://apps.apple.com/us/app/wayward-
art/id1460351182](https://apps.apple.com/us/app/wayward-art/id1460351182)

Skills

======

* Drupal 7/8 — start-to-finish site builds, custom module development, extensive Migrate module experience

* Drupal Commerce / Commerce License / Search API / Facet API

* Laravel 5/6

* React/Redux

* SASS

* Linux server administration

======

Portfolio: [https://weilstreet.com/](https://weilstreet.com/)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/karlshea/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/karlshea/)

d.o: [https://www.drupal.org/u/karlshea](https://www.drupal.org/u/karlshea)

Contact: karl@weilstreet.com

------
sanedigital
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I help non-technical founders build and launch technical startups, going from
idea to published MVP within 4 weeks, for less than $10K.

Imagine, one month from now you could already be building your user base.
Guaranteed. If we can't identify an MVP we can build and launch within four
weeks, we'll refund our fees.

Over the last ten years, I've helped validate, design, and develop over 25
products across app stores and the web. In that time, I've worked with Fortune
500s as a consultant at Google, with venture-backed startups as a partner at
Gradient, and with founders of all types as owner and project lead at SANE
Digital.

Here's some of my recent work.

Knowhere (iOS, 5 stars): [https://apple.co/2Nxiff8](https://apple.co/2Nxiff8)

Self Portrait Project (iOS, 4.7 stars):
[https://apple.co/2N7jpyW](https://apple.co/2N7jpyW)

Wheels Up (Android, 5 stars): [https://bit.ly/2NBmDth](https://bit.ly/2NBmDth)

Contact me at james@sane.digital

Or schedule a 30 minute chat with me anytime here:
[https://calendly.com/sanedigital/exploratory-
call](https://calendly.com/sanedigital/exploratory-call)

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/james-
knight-a744b463/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/james-knight-a744b463/)

Keywords: iOS, Android, Web, Mobile, App, Apps, API, Backend, Node, Node.js,
Swift, Objective-C, Java, Kotlin, React, ReactNative, Product, Design,
Strategy, MVP, Validation.

------
GauntletWizard
SEEKING WORK | Seattle | Remote OK

I am a Site Reliability Engineer, Google Style, with experience at both large
and small organizations. I've been using Kubernetes since the very beginning,
been actively working at scale, and worked across the stack and with diverse
technologies. I'm looking to help small dev teams increase their velocity by
implementing best-practices of CI/CD, Kubernetes Deployments, and effective
Monitoring frameworks.

I'm available for consulting on your initial setup, for fixing your build, as
well as on retainer for operational Oncall.

My resume:
[https://resume.gauntletwizard.net/ThomasHahnResume.pdf](https://resume.gauntletwizard.net/ThomasHahnResume.pdf)

My LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/thomas-
hahn-3344ba3/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/thomas-hahn-3344ba3/)

My Github:
[https://github.com/GauntletWizard](https://github.com/GauntletWizard)

------
panabee
SEEKING FREELANCER/CONSULTANT | Part-time | SF Bay Area | Remote

\- Product -

Hotpot.ai ([https://hotpot.ai](https://hotpot.ai)), marketing graphics for
apps, extensions, side projects, and startups. (If you want free graphics,
please ask for a promo code. Happy to help HN!)

\- Editor Project -

Improve web-based editor with features and enhancements. Many hard problems if
you enjoy pixels and graphics.

\- Editor Skills/Requirements -

Expertise in JavaScript, HTML, and SVG. Passion for math and pixels, and an
openness toward loving their neglected child, fonts.

\- ML Project -

Use machine learning to automate/simplify problems in graphic design like logo
creation, image upscaling, and background removal. We have a pipeline of
projects; email to learn more.

\- ML Skills/Requirements -

Passion for ML and problems related to graphics/images.

\- Contact -

info @ panabee dot com. Please send GitHub and SO profiles, resume (optional),
hourly rate, and availability (hours per week).

\- ML Candidates -

Please share the last 3 papers you read; how you track and follow the latest
ML research; and what problems related to graphics/images you're most
interested in solving with ML.

------
saelamin
\-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

SEEKING WORK | Atlanta, GA USA | Remote or Onsite

Full stack developer and designer. 15 years total programming experience, 10+
years building for the web, 5 years technology and strategy consulting. I
provide full service software development and combine strategy, technology,
and design to solve complex business challenges. Extensive experience taking
projects from concept all the way through launch and have worked with clients
of all sizes, from individuals and startups to multinational enterprise
companies.

\-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

\- PHP, Laravel

\- Javascript, ES6

\- React, jQuery

\- HTML/CSS, SASS, LESS

\- MySQL, AWS, Linux

\- Web APIs, RESTful APIs

\- WordPress, Elasticsearch, Algolia

\-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Portfolio: [http://23andwalnut.com](http://23andwalnut.com)

Previous Projects: [http://duetapp.com](http://duetapp.com),
[http://lucidindex.com](http://lucidindex.com),
[http://greatbighelp.com](http://greatbighelp.com),
[http://theanchorapp.com](http://theanchorapp.com),
[http://getsoloapp.com](http://getsoloapp.com), see portfolio for more
projects and case studies.

Email: projects [at] 23andwalnut.com

\-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

------
joseph
SEEKING WORK | Remote

I have 15 years professional experience in systems engineering and
infrastructure development.

I've helped companies get their affairs in order in the cloud, going from AWS
accounts with ad-hoc management to well-oiled machines with change management,
accountability, and an audit trail.

I've implemented monitoring systems that took companies from losing money to
millions in profits, thanks to automated discovery and no more missing of
important alerts.

I'm well versed in containers, Kubernetes, infrastructure as code, and CI/CD.
My primary languages for development are Go and Python.

I can be reached at joseph at cloudboss.co.

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/rjosephwright/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/rjosephwright/)
GitHub: [http://github.com/cloudboss](http://github.com/cloudboss) and
[http://github.com/rjosephwright](http://github.com/rjosephwright)

------
thejbo
SEEKING WORK | SoCal/Remote (USA) | Cloud Operations Engineer / DevOps /
Systems Administrator

20 years professional experience - CloudOps, WebOps, DevOps, Web dev, and
Jack-of-all trades.

I've mostly worked with high-traffic Web sites: PHP-based primarily - most all
of it on AWS.

Extensive experience with Amazon Web Services, especially EC2 (ELB/ALB, AMI,
VPC, Auto-scaling), RDS, CodeDeploy, Route53, Certificate Manager . I have
plenty of exposure to most of the AWS services in some form though.

I have strong skills in:

* __Linux __: RedHat /CentOS/AmazonLinux, Ubuntu, Gentoo, Alpine

* __Supporting Web platforms __: Apache, Nginx, PHP, Ruby-on-Rails, NodeJS

* __Database __: MySQL /MariaDB (stand-alone and RDS), PostgreSQL, Redis

* __Infrastructure as Code __: Puppet, Terraform, Packer

* __Monitoring and Alerting __: Zabbix, ELK stack, Grafana, Datadog.

I’m located in US Pacific Timezone and can work with anyone based in the US.

Website: [https://www.cloudopsgroup.com/](https://www.cloudopsgroup.com/)

email: josh [at] cloudopsgroup.com

------
desaiguddu
SEEKING WORK | Remote | Full-stack Developer

Location: Remote | London | South East Asia

Agency: Yes

Skills:

    
    
      - Frontend: ReactJS, Angular 6+, VueJS, Gatsby, Bootstrap, Webpack, Backbone.js
      - Backend: Nodejs, Laravel, PHP, Expres
      - Mobile Native: Swift, Objective-C, Java & Kotlin 
      - Mobile Cross Platform: Flutter, React Native
      - Database: PostgreSQL, MongoDB, MySQL
      - Cloud:  Amazon Web Services, Google Cloud, Digital Ocean, Letsencrypt, Mailgun
      - Frameworks: Stripe, Mailchimp, Express, NextJS, Firebase
    

Portfolio & Infromation: [https://mobilefirst.in](https://mobilefirst.in)

Email: arpan@mobilefirst.in

Recent Work:

* Working on Publication & Media pipeline management solution

* Working on Easy to Use Video Editor which exports to multiple social network-based screen resolutions

* Working with NFL & NHL teams Coaching Applications to improve Players Performance, won World (Featured in NYT & WSJ)

GitHub: [https://github.com/mobilefirstinc](https://github.com/mobilefirstinc)

------
sochix
SEEKING WORK | Russia, Moscow | Remote

Email: ilia@ipirozhenko.com

If you’re looking for a senior full stack software engineer who can solve a
wide array of technical tasks then you’ve come to the right place! I’m a
polyglot programmer, so I can take care of a whole stack of technologies that
you have, including old ones. Currently, my preferable stack is Node.js with
any NoSQL warehouse for a backend, React for a frontend, Python for ML related
tasks and Docker for infrastructure.

In addition, I’m a tech entrepreneur, which means that I want to solve
technical tasks that will help your business grow and generate more income.

Preferable stack: Node.js/JavaScript/React/Docker

Timezone: UTC+3

Experience: [https://ipirozhenko.com/bio](https://ipirozhenko.com/bio)

Projects: [https://ipirozhenko.com/projects](https://ipirozhenko.com/projects)

Rate: $90/hour for short-term projects or fixed rate for long-term projects

I'm happy to talk business or simply give you some free advice. DM me!

------
jglauche
SEEKING WORK, Germany, REMOTE

IT Consultant / Full stack web application developer with 20 years of
professional experience in a variety of fields from e-commerce, inventory
management, web scrapers to 3d print farm automation and many many specialized
web applications.

Technologies: Ruby, Ruby on Rails, JS, Rust, Postgresql, PHP, Linux sysadmin,
apache, nginx, etc.

I'll create web apps, prototypes, automate things or retrofit or replace
hopelessly outdated things for you. Also happy to listen to your pitch if you
need a technical co-founder.

I accept payment via SEPA or credit card. Rate to be discussed, fixed price
for prototype development possible. Special rates for developing and/or
maintaining open source projects negotiable.

Github: [https://github.com/jglauche](https://github.com/jglauche) GPG pubkey:
[https://kittenme.ws/email_pub.asc](https://kittenme.ws/email_pub.asc) Email:
jennifer@hn20.kittenme.ws

------
adamcharnock
FREELANCER | Remote | Availability as needed | Python/Django, Dev Ops, Front
end

I live off-grid in Central Portugal, in a house I built myself. When I'm not
writing software I am either doing carpentry, plumbing, wiring up consumer
units, or driving a tractor.

My big-name clients include Twitter, the New York Public Library, and The
British Royal Navy. I have been freelance for 14 years.

My skills include:

\- Very strong Django/Python/Postgres skills
([https://github.com/adamcharnock/](https://github.com/adamcharnock/))

\- Wireframing & requirements gathering

\- Linux administration as well as Kubernetes deployment

\- Design of event-based architectures

\- Technical writing & communication (example:
[https://lightbus.org](https://lightbus.org))

\- JavaScript (I have a strong preference for lightweight, non-single-page-
application JavaScript)

I'm currently looking to work on projects which require 1-3 weeks of developer
time. Of course, interesting projects may sway me. Get in touch!

------
stevesunderland
SEEKING WORK / Remote / Based in Los Angeles / Designer + Developer

I have 15 years of experience as a graphic designer and web developer. I
create websites, brand identities and marketing material for a variety of
companies including startups, agencies and non-profit organizations. In
addition to my design skills, I have thorough knowledge of full-stack web
development.

DESIGN: websites, mobile apps, logos, banner ads, marketing material,
advertising, billboards, trade show displays, packaging, 3D modeling, photo
retouching

DEVELOPMENT: HTML, CSS, LESS, JavaScript, Angular, jQuery, Node, PHP, Python,
Django, MySQL, PostgreSQL, Bootstrap, Foundation, REST APIs, Wordpress, Git,
Webpack, Grunt/Gulp, <3 Static Site Generators

PORTFOLIO: [https://sunderland.studio](https://sunderland.studio)

LINKEDIN:
[http://linkedin.com/in/stevesunderland](http://linkedin.com/in/stevesunderland)

CONTACT: stevesunderland[at]gmail.com

------
pixoff
SEEKING WORK | Uzice & Belgrade (Serbia, SE Europe, UTC+1/CET time zone) |
REMOTE

Five person team (and a group of friends) of developers and a designer. 36
years combined experience in web design and development. Started as
individuals/freelancers ended as team and going strong for the past 5-6 years.
We also work with our network of contractors/freelancers when the job requires
scaling up.

Specialized in:

• Designing and developing CMS based websites, SPAs, MVPs, Hybrid mobile apps
(iOS & Android).

• Working as an outsourced front-end team for enterprise, e-government and
SaaS web apps. In-house PM.

• Design, development, hosting, optimization and maintenance of WordPress
based websites.

Tech stack used:

• HTML5, CSS/SCSS, PHP,

• JavaScript, TypeScript, jQuery, VueJS, Angular, React, React Native, Node,
Ionic,

• MySQL, SQLite, GraphQL

• Adobe suite, Sketch, Adobe XD, Figma, Zeplin, Invision;

Rate: Either fixed per project or $50-$85/hour (based on project type);

Website: [https://pixoff.co](https://pixoff.co) (hint: click the "turn-on"
button)

Email: hello@pixoff.co

------
hwwc
SEEKING WORK | Backend Services; Data Engineering; Systems Engineering

Location: Boston, US | Remote: Yes

I'm an experienced software engineer looking for part-time and short-term
contracts.

I'm most experienced in the data-analytics backend-stack: from ETL to database
design to web-api to devops. One of my major projects is an analytics engine
for web applications
([https://github.com/hwchen/tesseract](https://github.com/hwchen/tesseract)).

However, I'm naturally curious and happy to work in any domain which requires
high performance and maintainable code. I've worked with a distributed worker
system, debugged async database drivers, and implemented text layout
primitives.

Primary Skills: Rust, Python, Linux, Google Compute Platform, ClickhouseDB,
Postgresql

Production Experience with: Python/Pandas, Node/JS, AWS, Docker, Redis, MySql,
Nginx

Github: [https://github.com/hwchen](https://github.com/hwchen)

Contact: hello@hwc.io

------
hostedmetrics
SEEKING WORK / Remote only / United States (Puerto Rico, GMT-4)

I offer two services:

1) Design and implement data processing systems/pipelines.

2) Data analytics and business intelligence to measure and improve the
business performance of growing products.

I will instrument your software to produce the necessary metrics, measure
conversion rates, set up insightful dashboards, and best of all: optimize and
grow! Both now and down the road.

Email: heliodor [ a@t ) [ hostedmetrics ) d-o-t c-o-m

About me: My passion for metrics and data analytics goes more than nine years,
when I joined as one of the first handful of engineers on the Data Analytics
team at Squarespace. More recently, I have designed and implemented the
systems to perform traffic, conversion, and profit analysis for an affiliate
marketing company.

A few keywords for people using search: business intelligence, data analytics,
data warehousing, ETL, data visualization, reporting, time series, Django,
InfluxDB, Prometheus, Graphite, Grafana, Segment, RedShift, TimescaleDB.

------
BenoitP
SEEKING WORK | Paris, France | Remote

\---------------------------

Machine learning engineer, specialized in Explainable AI / ML Recent
Highlights:

* Implementation in Spark/Scala of treeinterpreter, currently used in production

* Participation to the FICO-Google Explainable Machine Learning Challenge

* Intuitive, visual data/signal explorer (work in progress, partial view at [http://explicable.ml](http://explicable.ml) (the 3D view))

\---------------------------

Tech: SHAP, RuleFit, Random Forest, Word2Vec, PCA, t-SNE, LSH, ROC, Scikit-
Learn, Spark, Weka, Databricks, BigQuery, Hive, Postgres, MySQL, Oracle, AWS,
Linux, Maven, Git, Java, Scala, Python, CAML, Elm, Javascript, Spring,
Primefaces, d3.js

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/benoitparis/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/benoitparis/)

Github: [https://github.com/benoitparis/](https://github.com/benoitparis/)

Email: benoit@explicable.ml

------
uplift_ltd
SEEKING WORK Location: Boulder/Denver, Colorado (CO), USA and San Francisco
Bay Area, California (CA)

Remote: yes

Technologies: JavaScript (React, Native, Vue, NodeJS), GraphQL, python
(Django, Flask, AppEngine)

Résumé/CV: [https://www.uplift.ltd](https://www.uplift.ltd)

Email: hn@uplift.ltd

\---------------

We are product-minded engineers. Build full-stack sites or native-mobile apps
and take them to market.

Marius & Paul are engineers turned freelancers who started Uplift to build
amazing software and solve complex problems.

As experienced consultants and former founders, we understand tech companies.
Running a business is hard. You have to wear many hats. Let us wear the ones
we're great at!

We specialize in React, React Native, GraphQL and Django/python.

We’ve worked with companies like Credit Karma, ClearCare, NerdWallet, MIT,
Humble Bundle (W11), FlightCar (W13), Mozilla and more.

For more details, previous work, testimonials, please visit:
[https://www.uplift.ltd](https://www.uplift.ltd)

------
reubano
SEEKING WORK | Peoria, IL | Remote

Hi HN. We're Nerevu Group, a distributed team of data gurus that specialize in
creating interactive data driven dashboards.

We excel at integrating with and developing backend APIs, customizing open
data platforms, creating sleek visualizations, and automating marketing
analytics reports.

Contact me at rcummings at nerevu dot com

Our tools:

* Languages (Python, Coffeescript/JavaScript, HTML5, CSS3)

* Frameworks (Flask, Mithril.js, Node.js, Express, CKAN, ERPNext)

* Libaries (Brunch, D3, Leaflet, KeystoneJS, SQLAlchemy)

* DB (PostgreSQL, SQLite, Memcache, Redis, MongoDB)

More info:

* [https://www.nerevu.com](https://www.nerevu.com)

* [https://www.nerevu.com/blog/category/Case+Studies](https://www.nerevu.com/blog/category/Case+Studies)

* [https://www.nerevu.com/services](https://www.nerevu.com/services)

* [https://github.com/nerevu](https://github.com/nerevu)

------
ionis_
SEEKING WORK | Tel Aviv, Israel | REMOTE

Technologies: PHP, Laravel, Javascript, jQuery, Vue.js, Node.js, HTML, CSS,
MySQL, AWS, Azure, Linux, Vagrant, Docker, Redis, SASS, LESS, Web APIs,
RESTful APIs, .Net, .Net Core, C#, Asp.Net, AngularJs, Angular 8, React,
Postgres, Redis, Python, Ruby

Location: Israel/Europe Time

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies:

Resume: [http://ioni.solarz.me/jonathan-solarz-
resume.pdf](http://ioni.solarz.me/jonathan-solarz-resume.pdf)

Website: [http://ioni.solarz.me](http://ioni.solarz.me)

Email: ioni@solarz.me

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/ionisolarz/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ionisolarz/)

I'm a full-stack developer with 15+ years of experience in the field, having
strong business development and leadership skills. I'm product-oriented with
lots of experience managing a project from concept and design through
completion.

------
keva161
SEEKING WORK| Wiltshire UK | REMOTE

Technologies: Python, Java, C#, SQL, Selenium Appium, Various WebDev
technologies/frameworks (HTML, CSS, JavaScript)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Github: [https://github.com/keva161](https://github.com/keva161)

Email: kevin@kevintuck.co.uk

Linkedin: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/kevin-
tuck/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/kevin-tuck/)

Website: [https://kevintuck.co.uk](https://kevintuck.co.uk)

I'm a software tester who specialises in created automated test solutions.

So if you need a Selenium framework to check that your webapp is still
functioning after a feature gets addded. Or a way to check you mobile app
hasn't broke after a new version is created. I can help.

I can also help in testing of an entire webapp and create an end-to-end
strategy. That incorperates automation alongside traditional 'manual'
techniques.

------
tpotanski
SEEKING WORK | Remote

I'm a software developer who enjoys working with my clients to help them
achieve their dreams and goals using technology. So far, I have built numerous
web & mobile solutions for large and small businesses as well as for
individuals. My expertise is to provide the most customized web solutions for
your business needs that you can use for years to come!

I will build your MVP. I will help you plan ahead in STRATEGIC DETAIL and
BUSINESS UNDERSTANDING to make sure you get it right the FIRST time. UPFRONT
SCOPING and PLANNING will save you thousands of dollars down the road, and
eliminate multiple costly iterations.

Experienced in working with startups from SF.
\-------------------------------------

Technologies: Javascript, TypeScript, Python, Vue.js, React, Redux, MobX,
WebPack, Babel, Gulp, Node, Express, HTML/CSS, Bootstrap, Meteor, Ionic,
MongoDB, PostgreSQL, Sql, NoSql, Java, Go Lang, Swift, Ansible, Kubernetes,
Terraform, Prometheus, Kibana, Grafana, Nginx, Apache server, RabbitMQ, Redis,
Gunicorn, Swagger, OpenAPI, Okta, Twilio, Flutter, Linux, Git, ElasticSearch,
Logstash, SCSS. \-------------------------------------

Experience: * Integrated multiple external APIs like SendBird, SendGrid,
MailChimp, Mandrill, Stripe, PayPal, Rapid API and much more * Been head of
Node.js on two major and very dynamic projects * DevOps - Amazon Web Services
(AWS) and Google Cloud/Firebase, Netlify, Zeit Now, Heroku, including the
development of CI/CD with Jenkins/GitLab and custom bash scripting. Also -
orchestration with Ansible, Kubernetes and Terraform. Nginx / Apache server *
Full project contenerization for portability using Docker and Docker Compose *
Advanced web scraping \-------------------------------------

CV can send upon request

[https://devsdata.com/files/TESTIMONIALS.png](https://devsdata.com/files/TESTIMONIALS.png)

Email: tpotanski@devsdata.com

------
lancesells
SEEKING WORK | NYC/Remote (USA) | eCommerce Email Marketing Consultant

10+ Years working with Shopify, Mailchimp + Klaviyo | Formerly animation
studio director / eComm founder | Currently writing a Klaviyo course.

I mainly work with D2C fashion & footwear companies using Shopify Plus. I'm
most interested in companies with $1M-$50M in sales that want to improve the
ROI on their email marketing.

I can work with you on: * Email Strategy & Creative * Deliverability &
Performance * List Growth * Automation and Integrations * List Segmentation &
Personalization

I'm in Brooklyn and am comfortable working with companies in any time-zone
(Slack + Zoom + Loom). Even if you're not looking to hire anyone feel free to
shoot me any questions. I enjoy working through problems and it makes me
better at what I do.

Contact: You can contact me through my HN profile. It's linked to my artwork /
artist portfolio so don't be alarmed. :)

------
Sanjay_143
SEEKING WORK| REMOTE ONLY | Any Timezone

Hello Everyone,

This is Sanjay and I am an expert level developer with 5+ years of experience
mostly in SASS and web app development. Here's my GitHub Link in which you can
see in the last year only I have almost done 2,516 contributions and I have
work with many clients currently, You can surely check out my clean code and
the repositories which I have created.

Github : [https://github.com/makasanas](https://github.com/makasanas)

My current Stack: React, Redux, Angular, Node, Javascript, CSS, HTML, jquery,
UI/UX, d3, Wordpress, Shopify, Chrome extension dev, Bot development, Web
Scraping, etc.

I can start work immediately. Below is my contact.

LinkedIn - [https://www.linkedin.com/in/sanjay-makasana-
freelancer-2aa64...](https://www.linkedin.com/in/sanjay-makasana-
freelancer-2aa64b49/)

Email- makasanas@yahoo.in or sm104030@gmail.com

------
tasubotadas
SEEKING WORK | Remote | Europe, Vienna | Technical Lead in Machine Learning |
20 hours/week

I am a technical lead with experience (10y+) in building APIs, Full-Stack
systems, and ML/DL solutions. To mention a few, my teams and I have designed
systems to process 100s of TB of data, deployed conversational (speech)
agents, and I have coached junior developers to build OCR and Speech
Recognition systems. I've hired and managed developers, introduced them to TDD
and CI concepts.

Ideally, I am looking for clients with projects that need to do some data
crunching. I love working with startups as I used to run one.

Technologies: Python, PyTorch, Keras, PyMC, Pandas, Java, Spring Boot, Rust,
Google Cloud, Azure, Docker, Kubernetes, Spark, Ansible

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/tadassubonis/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/tadassubonis/)

Email: tadas dot subonis at gmail dot com

Hourly Rate: 120€/h

------
samsk
SEEKING WORK | EU/US | Remote | Part-time

Backend developer, SQL expert, Technical lead, Architecture consultant (CTO
for hire), DevOps engineer with 10+ years of experience on various projects..

Some Skills:

* C, C++, Go, Java, Perl, Shell, PHP, Python, Lua, NodeJS...

* SQL, PostgreSQL, MySQL, Oracle, Redis...

* Fulltext search, SOLR, ElasticSearch, Nginx+Lua (OpenResty)

* Web Scrapping, XML+XSLT, ETL pipelines, DWH building, BI reporting

* Automation, Ansible/Terraform

Areas of expertise:

* Building of performant and scalable fulltext search systems, with autocomplete, REST/GraphQL API (PostgreSQL,SOLR, Nginx...)

* Setting up of an easily configurable monitoring systems build on top of various open source components like iTop CMDB, Prometheus, Alertmanager, Grafana, Fluentd, TimescaleDB. With reporting, self-service operations, inventory synchronization, etc...

* ETL pipelines (data collection, transformation, reporting...)

Github: [https://github.com/samsk/](https://github.com/samsk/)

Email: ja.hn3[at]mailnull.com

------
8bitstudio
SEEKING WORK

Location: Northern Europe, Remote.

We are a three-person full-stack highly professional development team with
extensive experience in online advertising and fintech. We can consult on
architectural problems, work as a discrete unit or a part of another team on
implementing the solution.

Describe us your task, project or idea and we will provide a timely response
with estimates and a plan. We offer very flexible rates and will help you with
suggestions on how to best optimize the development effort.

Our technology stack: .NET [Core] (C#, F#); ASP.NET; JVM (Clojure, Java,
Scala); Python; AngularJS; Vue.js; React; iOS (Swift); AWS (wide range of
services); databases: Microsoft SQL Server, PostgreSQL, MongoDB, Datomic,
Couchbase, Redis, Event Store.

For contact details please visit:
[https://www.8bitstudio.dev/](https://www.8bitstudio.dev/) or contact us via
email hello[at]8bitstudio[dot]dev

------
danieljacksonno
SEEKING WORK / Europe / Remote or Oslo-based

UX/Service designer and full-stack web developer with product management
experience: I can take your app or website from idea to a product people will
actually use.

Master degree in UX design, and coded my first website at 12 yo. Worked for
both big and small organizations, sometimes alone (I can do A-Z), sometimes
part of a team, sometimes as lead on a team. Try to bring the best of me to
all roles.

Technologies: JavaScript, ES6+, Node.js, React.js, Redux, Wordpress, Drupal,
CraftCMS, NoSQL, SQL, Firebase and more.

Last launched project:
[https://receiptrunner.com/](https://receiptrunner.com/) (I'm the founder and
have done coding, design, research, business model)

Personal website, CV, and links to GitHub and more:
[http://danieljackson.no/](http://danieljackson.no/)

------
tuckpuck
SEEKING WORK | Boulder, Colorado | Remote OK

Technologies: JavaScript/ES6, SASS/CSS, React, Gatsby, jQuery, User
Interfaces, Git/GitHub, Web Application Development, Developer Tools, Agile
Methodology, Node.js, Express.js, WordPress, and more.

Résumé/CV: Available on request.

Email: tuckertriggs(at)gmail.com

Website: [https://tuckertriggs.com](https://tuckertriggs.com)

LinkedIn:
[https://linkedin.com/in/tuckertriggs](https://linkedin.com/in/tuckertriggs)

Github: [https://github.com/tuckpuck](https://github.com/tuckpuck)

Full-stack developer (front-end focused) specializing in using Javascript,
React, and various other tools to build modern websites and web applications.
I have a versatile skill set and strong communication skills. Looking for
contract work or full-time employment.

------
mstubna
SEEKING WORK | Philadelphia, PA | Remote

Machine Learning expert helping clients in the tech, healthcare, and B2B
spaces leverage their data to improve existing products and build new ones. I
specialize in helping my clients wrangle their data, apply state of the art
machine learning models, and integrate ML/AI into their existing or new
software products or services.

I have a Ph.D. in applied mathematics and 10+ years engineering and software
dev experience and have successfully executed projects ranging from prototype
proof-of-concepts to productionized web and native applications with thousands
of users. Let's talk!

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/mikestubna/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/mikestubna/)

Website: [https://mountaintrackapps.com](https://mountaintrackapps.com)

Email: mike[at]stubna[dot]com

------
kntoukakis
SEEKING WORK | SEO / TECHNICAL SEO CONSULTANT | EU | REMOTE

I help my clients solve tough SEO problems and make the right decisions about
their websites and content.

My expertise covers minimizing the impact of website migrations, SEO for
multi-domain website architectures (ex. China), finding dynamic rendering
problems and more.

From creating a search strategy to reverse-engineering the rankings of your
competitors, planning better content, and optimizing your web-pages, I offer a
process-oriented and transparent approach.

Email: hn@kntoukakis.com

Website: [https://kntoukakis.com](https://kntoukakis.com)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/kntoukakis/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/kntoukakis/)

Twitter: [https://twitter.com/kntoukakis](https://twitter.com/kntoukakis)

------
Kliment
SEEKING WORK - Based in Cologne, Germany, remote or Europe preferred

I do custom electronics, robotics, and embedded software development - I
specialize in quickly turning ideas into prototypes. I've built custom
automation equipment for chemistry labs, sensors that are in use in
household/utility applications, control circuitry for construction equipment,
3d printing electronics, data acquisition equipment. No project too small. Few
projects too large. Deep discounts for open source hardware work.

I would also be happy to come over (anywhere in Europe) and teach any of the
above skills to a small group of interested people. I've taught courses in
electronic assembly (SMD), 3d printing (building/using printers, iterative 3d
model design using programming) and robot design and construction. I've taught
courses at several universities, hackspaces, and conferences.

------
hoversperc
SEEKING WORK | REMOTE| India | FULL STACK DEVELOPER

I am a Full Stack web developer, specializing in React, Node and Wordpress.

My Services

1\. Front End Development (HTML, CSS, JavaScript) 2. Web Applications with
React and Node 3. E-commerce website with WordPress and WooCommerce 4. Working
with REST APIs

My Tech Stack: React, Node, Express, PostgreSQL, MongoDB, Firebase

Languages: HTML, CSS, JavaScript, Python, SQL

I also work with

\- WordPress Builders like Divi and Elementor - WooCommerce store setup.

For further info, check the following links.

* My [Portfolio]([https://amit-ghosh.com/portfolio](https://amit-ghosh.com/portfolio)) * My [GitHub]([https://github.com/maverickamit](https://github.com/maverickamit)) * My [Website]([https://amit-ghosh.com](https://amit-ghosh.com))

Rate: $50 per hour, I can settle for fixed price also, on a case by case
basis.

Email: amitdgpghosh@gmail.com

------
3riverdev
SEEKING FREELANCER - REMOTE (but we're in the Fort Wayne, Indiana, USA area)

Impact Upgrade
([https://www.impactupgrade.com](https://www.impactupgrade.com)) is a tech and
operations consulting company, solely focused on nonprofits. We have a
pipeline full of a wide variety of work and are always looking for additional
help. Some of the current needs:

\- System admin and analysis, especially for widely-used, large platforms
(Salesforce, HubSpot, etc.)

\- Systems integration, data unification, automation, scripting (with a focus
on Java -- bonus points if you've worked with these APIs: Salesforce, HubSpot,
Stripe, QuickBooks)

\- Custom web platforms, both backoffice and public-facing (with a focus on
Java, Kotlin, Python, or PHP)

Please email brett@impactupgrade.com with your specialties and hourly rates.
NO AGENCIES OR GROUPS -- we only work directly with individuals. Thanks!

------
kareemm
SEEKING WORK | Remote Only (located in Atlantic Timezone, ET+1)

Feeling a bit overwhelmed with all the features to build? Want to feel more
confident with your customer interviews, feature prioritization, and ship more
software faster? I can help.

I help technical founders improve their product management processes to
deliver more customer-focused software, faster.

Key PM tasks I help with:

• Getting your team aligned on Product strategy (What should you build and why
is it the first-best choice for your customers?)

• Running effective customer interviews

• Feature prioritization

• Wireframing and writing lightweight requirements documents so what you're
building isn't a moving target

• Implementing and analyzing product usage data

• Increasing trial to paid revenue by improving onboarding UX and soup-to-nuts
onboarding email campaigns

Experience:

• worked with over a dozen CxOs over the past decade, including the CEOs of
Predictable Revenue, Headphones.com, and DocSpring, and brands like ESPN.

• I've been building and shipping software professionally for 19y and
consulting remotely for 11y

Recently I helped a highly technical founder improve his PM tooling, provided
a system to gather and use customer feedback, and shared a few different
models for how to think about prioritization. He found me on HN and here's
what he had to say:

"Kareem provided tons of really helpful advice and helped me get set up on the
right tools, so now I feel like I now have much more clarity and direction."

Clients like my approach because it's pragmatic, thoughtful, and focused on
business growth. I've run three B2B SaaS businesses (and sold two of them). I
see technology as a leveraged tool for growing a business, not an end in
itself.

Email: hn@reemer.com

------
atomashpolskiy
SEEKING WORK | REMOTE

Location: Remote (UTC+3)

Technologies: Java, Rust, P2P

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/tomashpolsky/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/tomashpolsky/)

Github: [https://github.com/atomashpolskiy](https://github.com/atomashpolskiy)

Email: nordmann89 at google mail

I am a backend/systems developer with a strong affinity for data processing
and storage, messaging, distributed and decentralized systems.

I have a successful track record of leading and delivering complex projects at
well-known financial institutions and software product companies.

I would love to join a small focused team of experts, especially in the area
of systems development.

Additionally, I am the author of:

\- a popular BitTorrent library (Java),

\- a face detection library (Rust),

\- an application for EEG research, developed for a French medical research
institution (Java),

and a leading contributor to several other OSS projects.

------
susmus
SEEKING WORK | Hungary (CET) | REMOTE

Technologies: Python (Flask, Ansible, Celery), SQL (MySQL/MariaDB/Percona,
PostgreSQL), Bash, Docker, Xen, AWS, Digitalocean, webservers (Apache2,
nginx), Linux (Ubuntu, CentOS, Gentoo, Debian), REST APIs, RabbitMQ, PHP
(Slim, Yii, Laravel, Phalcon)

Résumé/CV: can send on request

Email: susmus7@gmail.com

I'm mainly a DevOps person, backend dev, database admin. I'm great at tracking
down bugs and problems in infrastructure and code. I like to ask questions. ~6
years of remote experience.

I'm open to both long-term and short-term jobs.

Why am I useful? I can handle the whole backend stack/workflow:

\- server and database setup (live/staging/test environments)

\- configuring services (webservers, daemons, domains, emailing)

\- writing REST APIs, backend software, tests or scripts - I can also work
together nicely with a frontend dev

\- generating test data

\- processing text files into live data, database imports

\- database optimization, checking query performance

\- app deployment

------
jayfk
SEEKING WORK | Remote (GMT +1) | Full-stack Developer

Location: Germany Experience: 8+ years

My core skillset is in turning ideas into products, either using the full-
stack on the web or building command line tools/libraries. I prefer to work on
backend code with a sprinkle of DevOps but I'm able to work on the full-stack.

Technologies:

\- Languages: Python, JavaScript, PHP, Java, C \- Backend: Django, Flask,
Pyramid, Scrapy, Django Restframework, Daphne, AsyncIO \- Frontend: Vue, node,
native JavaScript, Bootstrap, CSS, HTML \- Database: Postgres, Elasticsearch,
Redis \- DevOps: Docker, Docker Compose, Serverless, Kubernetes

Recent work: [https://gebauer.dev/](https://gebauer.dev/) GitHub:
[https://github.com/jayfk](https://github.com/jayfk) Email: jannis@gebauer.dev

------
ifdattic
SEEKING WORK - Remote (GMT+2)

Building software applications is as much about coding as it is about
understanding and solving the actual business problems!

I'm a Zend & SensioLabs certified web developer / consultant with a focus on
solving business problems and adding value through product optimisation. This
can be done in many ways: creating a new application, suggesting an action
plan or architecture, optimizing current set-up / architecture / applications,
etc.

At the moment my technology focus is on PHP, Symfony, AWS, MongoDB, MySQL,
APIs, JavaScript, Vue, Node.js, and Docker. I also care a lot about security
(InfoSec), performance, quality, best practices & continuous learning. You can
contact me for projects at [http://ifdattic.com](http://ifdattic.com)

Few of the problems I solved for my clients:

    
    
        * optimize infrastructure to reduce costs by $10000+ per year
        * custom applications for improving work flows (document 
          submission, sports coaching, inventory system, etc.)
        * teaching students how to create web applications
        * set up coding standards, testing practices,
          development environment, fix security vulnerabilities,
          document inner workings of an application
        * implement CAS authentication for Single Sign On (SSO)
        * implement direct file upload to AWS S3
        * implement secure file download from AWS S3
        * profile and optimize performance
    

Website: [http://www.ifdattic.com](http://www.ifdattic.com)

LinkedIn:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/ifdattic](http://www.linkedin.com/in/ifdattic)

GitHub: [https://github.com/ifdattic](https://github.com/ifdattic)

Twitter: [https://twitter.com/ifdattic](https://twitter.com/ifdattic)

------
en3r0
SEEKING WORK

Location: Mansfield, Ohio

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: SEO, Remote Team Management, ROI Focused Digital Strategy,
Technical SEO Analysis, Content Creation and Outreach, Thorough Keyword
Research, Google Analytics and Adwords, Front-End Web Development

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/dustinmontgomery/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/dustinmontgomery/)

Email: montgomery.dustin [AT] gmail {DOT} com

I take SEO and organic growth seriously. I have over six years of experience
working in SEO specific roles. I am able to continue organic growth for
clients who already have thousands of pages, some increasing over 100%. I also
take clients from nothing to ~10,000 pageviews in six months time. This is
done with a combination of Ahrefs, spreadsheets, and a well planned content
strategy - three of my favorite things.

------
MVenables
SEEKING WORK | Orange County, CA | part-time/contract/freelance/onsite/remote.

Technologies: Python, SQL, Scikit-Learn, NumPy, Pandas, Selenium,
BeautifulSoup, Microsoft Office, PowerBI, Tableau

I previously worked in Financial Consulting for a small firm outside of NYC. I
completed a Data Science bootcamp in NYC then moved to OC, CA. I'm looking for
part-time or full time employment in Data Science, Data Analytics, or Machine
Learning.

Blog =
[https://medium.com/@michellevenables1](https://medium.com/@michellevenables1)
github =
[https://github.com/michellevenables1](https://github.com/michellevenables1)
Please email me at michellevenables1@gmail.com

------
simplecto
SEEKING WORK | REMOTE | Sweden | Senior PYTHON/Cloud/Devops developer

Location: Stockholm, Sweden Remote: Yes Willing to relocation: No
Technologies:

    
    
      * python, django, django rest framework
      * Docker, traefik, rabbitmq, CI/CD (bitbucket pipelines)
      * SQL, postgresql
      * ci/cd, devops, bash, makefiles, automation, ansible
      * linux, azure, aws
    

Resume:
[https://linkedin.com/in/heysamtexas](https://linkedin.com/in/heysamtexas)
Email: sam [at] simplecto.com

Seasoned web and backend developer with startup CTO-level experience. I am
looking for freelance assignments on devops, cloud, django, ETL, automation.

Blog: [https://www.simplecto.com/?ref=hn-
freelancer](https://www.simplecto.com/?ref=hn-freelancer)

------
izaacb
SEEKING WORK Location: London, UK or remote

Remote: Wherever possible, I like to come in occasionally

Preferred technologies: React / Angular / NextJS / Typescript / Node / PHP /
Laravel / AWS / Netlify

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1VPRcFfnF49U7U4swkzpU9Yz2Zd-...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1VPRcFfnF49U7U4swkzpU9Yz2Zd-
SC0gq/view?usp=sharing)

Email: izaac(dot)broadbent(at)gmail.com

I have 10 years of commercial experience making applications, and have been
successful because I am able to help mitigate development and design issues
early on in the process. I also do some pro-bono development work for
charities when I have time. Please feel free to get in touch even if you're
unsure on your project or it's needs, I can help.

------
bjarkigud
SEEKING WORK | Iceland @ UTC | Remote only | Javascript, Go, Ruby, Rails,
Python, C#,.Net Core, Elixir, Vue, React.

BACKGROUND:

\- Icelandic BSc Computer Science finishing MSc this summer.

\- 20+ years of software development

\- OWASP secure software development certificate

\- startup experience as owner of 3 startups one of which is a freelance
software consulting company founded in 2009

\- part-time teacher at Reykjavik University since 2007.

\- LinkedIn
[https://is.linkedin.com/in/bjarkigudlaugsson](https://is.linkedin.com/in/bjarkigudlaugsson)

\- Github [https://github.com/codehugger](https://github.com/codehugger)

\- website [https://codehuggers.com](https://codehuggers.com)

SEEKING:

\- 15-20h/week, ongoing maintenance or short-term work preferred

\- micro services and distributed systems

\- database design

\- system integration (WebMethods certified)

\- Javascript UX/UI

CONTACT: bjarkigud[at]gmail.com

------
macando
SEEKING WORK | Sarajevo (Bosnia & Herzegovina, Central European Time) | Remote

3-person team of senior software engineers and designers here. We all have 10+
years of experience working for Fortune 500 companies and several acquired
startups. Comprehensive knowledge of:

• JavaScript/TypeScript, React, Redux, React Native, CSS, Node.js

• Clojure, Elixir

• PostgreSQL, MySQL

• Sketch, Adobe XD, Figma

What we can do for you:

• Design & Build an SPA/PWA/Mobile MVP on a solid foundation so it's smooth
sailing once your userbase starts to grow.

• Scale up a team that has an overflow of work or wants to add certain tech to
their stack.

• Revitalize an existing app. Solve design, scalability, stability and
performance issues.

• Consult on domain specific topics like banking, real-time trading, payment
processing and PCI DSS.

Sectors: FinTech, MedTech, EduTech, Social

Website: [https://go-stellar.com](https://go-stellar.com)

Email: hello@go-stellar.com

------
damiancoding
SEEKING WORK

IS YOUR COMPANY NEW TO REMOTE?

If your company has a lot of employees who temporarily work remotely, and
don't know how to handle that, reach out to me. Remote work can be daunting
and full of frustrating gotchas for both employees as well as managers, and I
can help you.

I have 12 years of experience working remotely as a software developer and
manager, and 17 years of experience in those roles in total (remote + on-
site).

I have helped more than a dozen companies implement remote work, and I have
worked with a bunch more companies who did remote work in all sorts of
manners. I can provide both short consultations that cover the most basic
techniques of remote survival, as well as can help develop work processes and
management structures to help your company find itself in remote.

You can contact me at (my handle) at gmail.

------
emilecantin
SEEKING WORK - Remote or central Québec, Canada. Seasoned full-stack dev,
currently specializing in front-end React (4+ yrs) & GraphQL (2+ yrs) work. \-
You're a start-up looking to build your MVP, or just to temporarily fill a
skill gap in your team?

\- You're a bigger company looking to build a proof-of-concept for an internal
tool that your existing dev team can't / won't do?

\- You have a team with a lot of juniors that needs mentoring?

If you recognize yourself in one of these, let's talk. Email me at
emile.cantin@gmail.com.

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/emilecantin/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/emilecantin/)

Github: [https://github.com/emilecantin](https://github.com/emilecantin)

------
markneub
SEEKING WORK | NYC | Remote

Specialties are front end development in React/Vue, full stack web
development, and UI/UX design. I have a working style that embraces
experimenting with new technology and adopting it when appropriate, a strong
focus on user-centric design, getting the details right, and having fun while
doing it

I’m based in NYC and am flexible with working arrangements from remote to full
time onsite. If you're interested in working together, let me know and I’d
love to chat.

Some recent projects at
[https://www.neuinteractive.com/](https://www.neuinteractive.com/)

mark@neuinteractive.com /
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/markneub/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/markneub/)

------
stackhead
SEEKING WORK: Embedded/IoT development

Location: Chicago, IL

Remote: OK, have worked fulltime remote for 4+ years I'm an experienced (>10
years) embedded software engineer. I have a bachelor's in electrical
engineering. I've experience is split between bare-bones RTOS embedded
(FreeRTOS) and various flavors of embedded Linux. I'm typically involved in
rapid prototyping to look for market fit.

Examples of previous work:

    
    
      * Video streaming on legacy embedded hardware
      * Yocto environment to support higher-level language development in embedded devices
      * OSGi training
      * FreeRTOS development
    

stackhead.com james.ocarroll@stackhead.com
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jocarrol](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jocarrol)

------
michallech
SEEKING WORK | Poland | REMOTE (UTC/PST/EST)

We are a small team of Software Engineers with Startup mentality, specialising
in Python/Django and MERN - (MongoDB, Express.js, React, Node.js), React
Native, Electron, Airflow, Docker, Kubernetes, AWS.

We've created a lot of successful Prototypes, Minimal viable Products and
Demos for startups that were short on time to get their foot in the door!

We have worked as team extension, created complex Web, Desktop and IOS/Android
apps, scraping solutions, NLP and TensorFlow based parsers, Advanced Computer
Vision and OCR SaaS, provided maintenance and DevOps services.

Very friendly and communicative team, eager to hear your story!

You can contact us at hello@rootxnet.com Our website:
[https://www.rootxnet.com](https://www.rootxnet.com)

~~~
odiroot
Hey, you have a SSL certificate problem.

------
agentofuser
SEEKING WORK | Brazil @ UTC-4 | Remote only | Gatsby, React, TypeScript, IPFS,
Rust

Background:

\- Brazilian "Ivy League" computer science education (Unicamp)

\- 10+ years of software engineering experience

\- Startup experience as founder funded by Start-Up Chile program

Seeking:

\- 10-15h/week, ongoing maintenance or short-term work preferred

\- Static site generators, pandoc, and obscure markdown flavor wrangling are a
current specialty

\- Also like to do technical (copy|)writing and online devrel-type work

Main claim to fame is being the author of IPFS Deploy, a zero-config CLI with
great DX for deploying static websites to IPFS.

\- Its Show HN was on the front page for 10+ hours

\- It is recommended by Cloudflare's official docs for their IPFS Gateway

\- It got adopted by Protocol Labs (authors of IPFS) who have taken up its
maintenance

Email: hn@agentofuser.com

CV & links: [https://agentofuser.com](https://agentofuser.com)

------
benzesandbetter
\------

SEEKING WORK Software engineer focused in the Python/Django ecosystem. I've
designed, maintained, and supported mission-critical applications and services
for clients including Cisco, Eli Lilly, NIH, Stanford School of Medicine, as
well as several startups and federal agencies.

\------

    
    
      Location: California / Amsterdam (US Citizen)
      Remote: Yes (100%)
      Willing to relocate: No thanks
      Technologies: Python, Django, Flask, AWS, Postgres, SQLAlchemy, Plone, JS, Linux, MongoDB, Cassandra, Spark, Jupyter, R
      Email: HN2020@davidsiedband.com
    

[http://davidsiedband.com](http://davidsiedband.com)

[https://tinyurl.com/siebo-cv2020](https://tinyurl.com/siebo-cv2020)

------
azdv
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE

Highly experienced VP of Engineering & Blockchain consultant.

Skills:

* Crypto/Blockchain - building Crypto infrastructure (multiple Blockchains), customized libraries and APIs, as well as front-end (MetaMask) solutions - Highly motivated to continue working with this.

* NodeJS/Meteor/SailsJS

* Serverless (going heavy on that one)

* Cloud technologies (AWS/Azure/GCP)

* Wordpress/CodeIgniter/Yii/Drupal (Components, Hacks, Themes) - less motivated, unless truly cutting edge (or WP VIP projects)

* CI & Unit testing - Jenkins, Mocha & Karma for JS, Toast for PHP, as well as Selenium

* Django (general Python too) - to a lesser extent

Seeking: Challenging projects. Most recently worked extensively with
Serverless & AWS APIs, building cloud-related prototypes, before that worked
as an AngularJS specialist.

Example work: Upon request

Location: EU

Contact: dev (at) azdv.co

------
tonyvt2005
SEEKING WORK - Remote | Northern Virginia | Washington D.C.

I'm a former VP of Product and Engineering with over 13 years of experience
building web apps. I work on everything from startup MVPs to internal tools
and refactoring legacy applications. Other services include coaching in the
areas of tech leadership, people management and recruiting.

Technologies:

\- Backend: Ruby/Rails, Python/Flask, C++, APIs, Postgres

\- Frontend: HTML5, CSS3, SCSS, JavaScript, React, Vue.js, Bootstrap

\- Product: Wireframes / mockups using tools like Sketch and InVision

Website: [https://www.29fx.com](https://www.29fx.com)

Email: tony[at]29fx.com

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/tonyvt2005/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/tonyvt2005/)

------
imagination
SEEKING WORK | Chicago, IL USA | Remote: Yes

Front-end: HTML5, CSS, SASS, Javascript, AngularJS, ReactJS EmberJS

Back-end: Ruby on Rails, NodeJS , ExpressJS, Redis, Sidekiq, Wordpress, PHP

Devops: AWS (EC2, S3, Route 53, DynamoDB, RDS), Heroku, Ngnix

Test: Protractor, RSpec, Selenium

Full stack software engineer with expertise in ReactJS, AngularJS, NodeJS,
EmberJS and Ruby on Rails.

Website: [https://www.welovecode.co](https://www.welovecode.co) Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/keithlgordon/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/keithlgordon/)
Github: [https://github.com/keithgordon](https://github.com/keithgordon)

Email: keith(at)welovecode.co

------
p-funk
SEEKING WORK | CINCINNATI, OH | REMOTE OK

Technologies: C/C++, embedded systems, STM32, hardware design, signal
processing, audio

Resume:

    
    
      https://www.linkedin.com/in/paul-musgrave-74818842/
    
      pmusgrave.github.io/contact
    

Email: ps.musgrave+hn@gmail.com

Hi everybody, I have about six years experience in product development and
embedded systems. I've primarily worked in the pro audio industry, but I'm
interested in any type of embedded work, firmware, IoT, manufacturing, etc.
For the past year or so, I've been doing a mix of developing my own products
and some contract work. I can help with prototyping, product development,
firmware development, bringing new products to life, and getting things to
market.

------
snilsmitchell
SEEKING WORK - Remote (based in Barcelona) UI/UX Designer, 7 years’
experience, 45+ successful projects completed, clients in 15 countries

Portfolio: sebas.design

I design digital products for web, mobile, and tablet. Worked on projects for
Nokia, the United Nations, Conservation International, and Silicon Valley
startups. 1 work product acquired by National Geographic.

\-- Services --

* UI Design: I create quality, minimal designs in the latest styles.

* UX Design: Expert in usability best practices, designing, conducting, and analysing UX research.

* Design process management

* Tools: Sketch, Figma, Illustrator, InVision, Zeplin, Framer

* Excellent communicator, written and verbally. I listen well and try to accomplish exactly what you need.

\-- Availability --

Freelance and contract, up to 40 hours/week.

------
pknerd
SEEKING WORK | Remote

Technologies: Python, AWS, Web Scraping, ETL(Airflow, Luigi, Bonobo, Spark),
Web Dev(Laravel, Django, Flask, Rails), BioPython.

I have a basic working knowledge of Apache Spark, Apache Beam, Apache Kafka,
and ElasticSearch

I also maintain a blog where I write on a variety of different interesting
topics; from ETL development to DNA Sequence Analysis.

A polyglot technologist who is curious and always up to learn new things. I am
available for all kinds of remote engagements.

Check my profile at [http://adnansiddiqi.me](http://adnansiddiqi.me) And blog
at [http://blog.adnansiddiqi.me](http://blog.adnansiddiqi.me)

------
odyssey7
SEEKING WORK | Remote or South Florida

Software engineer experienced in API integrations, ETL, back-end automations,
and relational databases.

My work with a client usually starts with a planning and estimating stage.
First, we gather requirements together. Next, I research ways to meet the
functional requirements in a cost-effective way. Then, once I have a good
roadmap, I deliver a proposal with an estimate. During development, good
communication ensures stakeholders have a sense of overall progress and are
involved in decisions that come up along the way.

Technologies I focus on are Node.js, Haskell, SQL, JavaScript, CSS, and HTML.
I'm also handy with some front-end frameworks like React and Vue.

Please see my profile for my contact information.

------
hoseiin
SEEKING WORK | Part-time | Remote only (GMT)

I'm a web developer with a background of 7 years of experience. I can build
serverside applications with Node.js as well as a full front-end, web apps,
PWAs, dashboards, using React or other JS frameworks, also CMS backed headless
websites using frameworks such as gatsby.js and so on.

I can also consult you on your projects, requirements, performance and
technologies you might need to use.

I am looking for short-term projects or long-term part-time contribution up to
20 hrs a week.

_________________________________________________

Services: Consultation, Development

Stacks: React, Javascript, Node.js, ES6, CSS, SASS, Redux, Webpack

Website: [https://hosein.blog](https://hosein.blog)

Contact: hosein.emrani [at] gmail

Let's have a chat!

------
Arubis
SEEKING WORK - Remote; Denver, CO [Mountain time zone/UTC-7] | Fullstack
development; DevOps

Do you have an external API you'd love to pull into your product, but not the
bandwidth or background to get it done? Do you lose sleep over your deployment
process? Would you benefit from an extra set of hands _right now_?

I'm Dylan Fitzgerald, a senior fullstack development & DevOps consultant. I'm
widely experienced across the stack, with especially deep exposure in the
Rails ecosystem, service API integrations, and infrastructure as code, and
would love to work with you to find new ways to push your organization
forward.

Great fits include helping move you from Heroku to AWS, adding API
integration(s) to your backend, automating your deployment process, or simply
staff augmentation to Build New Stuff.

What would you like to accomplish?

You can reach me on dylan+hn -at- arborealstudios.com. I'm looking forward to
working with you!

\---

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/dylanfitzgerald/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/dylanfitzgerald/)

GitHub (though my history is mostly owned by other companies):
[https://github.com/arubis](https://github.com/arubis)

Tech:

\- Languages: Ruby/Rails, JavaScript (vanilla, React), Elixir/OTP, HTML/Haml,
CSS/Sass, SQL, HCL, bash, zsh, Powershell

\- Systems and Services: GNU/Linux (many distros) and virtualization thereof,
Apache, nginx, MySQL, PostgreSQL, Redis, CDNs, OpenSSH, OpenSSL and
certificate management, vulnerability mitigation. Can work with Windows as
needed, but prefer not to have this be my primary work relationship with you.

\- Cloud services and infrastructure/deployment management (DevOps): AWS (EC2,
R53, VPC, S3/Glacier, CloudFront, IAM), GCP (GKE, IAM), Heroku, Ansible,
SaltStack, Terraform, Docker, Packer, Vagrant, Capistrano, CI/CD (Gitlab,
CircleCI, Jenkins), some Kubernetes.

------
analogwzrd
SEEKING WORK | Denver, CO | Remote is possible

Techne Solutions is an engineering design and consulting firm that I recently
started with a good friend and former co-worker. My background is in embedded
hardware/software, PCB design, and test engineering. My business partner is a
mechanical engineer focusing on advanced manufacturing (both additive and
subtractive). Together, we're helping other small to medium size businesses
prototype new hardware and products. There's more info on the "Team" section
of our webpage.

Please check out our website(below) and don't hesitate to get in touch if we
could be of any help!

Website: www.technesolutionsllc.com E-mail: james@technesolutionsllc.com

------
coffeejunk
SEEKING WORK | Europe (UTC+1) | REMOTE ONLY (happy to travel)

I'm a software developer with over a decade of professional experience — the
overwhelming majority of that time working with Ruby / Ruby on Rails. I've
shipped significant amounts of code in C# (ESRI ArcMap & ArcPro), Java, Go,
Python, JS. I prefer dealing with the backend but can work throughout the
stack. Over the years, I've had the chance to work in several different
industries (government, education, energy, real estate), both with small
startups as well as large established enterprises. My code makes thousands of
professionals worldwide more productive in their day to day work.

email: hi@coffeejunk.dev

------
jeswin
SEEKING FREELANCER | Bangalore only | REMOTE

Rust Developer, with 0-5 years of total experience (including at least 1 year
of Rust - college projects are fine).

We're a startup working on a Decentralized Messenger - focused on privacy and
putting users in control of their own data. We are looking to get a freelancer
to help us with our alpha, and then based on traction and funding transition
to a full time role (if willing).

Our tech stack is Cordova, React, TypeScript, Sqlite and Rust for the front-
end; and Node.JS for a very minimal backend.

We're looking for Bangalore based folks, since we would like to meet once a
week for brainstorming. Other than that it's all remote.

jeswinpk (usual email separator) agilehead.com

------
davidszabo97
SEEKING WORK - Remote (GMT + 1)

Looking for Node.js backend (Nest.js, Express, Typescript) or React projects
or even full stack :) ⭐️Node.js - ⭐️Express - ⭐️Typescript - ⭐️React
⭐️MariaDB/MySQL - ⭐️Redis - ⭐️RabbitMQ - ⭐️Prometheus - ⭐️ Git

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/david-szabo-
dev/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/david-szabo-dev/) GitHub:
[https://github.com/david-szabo97/](https://github.com/david-szabo97/)
Website: [https://littledavid.io/](https://littledavid.io/)

------
nikon
SEEKING WORK | TORONTO, CANADA | REMOTE OK

    
    
      Location: Toronto, Canada
    
      Remote: Yes
    
      Willing to relocate: Yes
    
      Technologies: Go, Typescript, Docker, Kubernetes, Serverless, Cassandra, Postgres, Elasticsearch.
    
      Résumé/CV: Email
    
      Email: sean@webloft.io
    
      Github: https://github.com/sjdweb
    
    

\--

I'm relocating to Toronto, Canada in March and actively seeking local or
remote contract opportunities. I'm a seasoned senior developer with team lead
experience. I mainly work with distributed backend Node or Go systems, and
also have strong DevOps experience. Would love to build out my network and
discuss projects for 2020.

------
hireviolet
SEEKING WORK | South Florida | Remote Preferred

Hello World; I'm an experienced digital project manager who is looking for a
few good projects to work on. I've managed a large depth of projects, with
varying scopes and budgets. I'm looking for more Scrum Master experience and
would be happy working in a junior SM role, if such a thing even exists. I've
done some web development but find that I enjoy working with my soft skills
more than my hard skills. I've worked in the NYC startup ecosystem and want to
build a freelance, project based, career.

I'm excellent at client interactions and actually enjoy talking to people.

Find out more about me at www.hireviolet.com.

------
ciguy
SEEKING WORK | San Francisco | REMOTE

DevOps Practioner with over 15 years of experience designing and building
CI/CD pipelines and working with Cloud technologies. I've used almost all
major DevOps tools and platforms at this point. I'm looking for a startup or
two to work with closely as they build and improve their DevOps culture and
process. DevOps is more than a set of software so I try to work holistically
across departments to make entire companies more efficient.

Technologies: DevOps - Terraform, AWS, Google Cloud, Azure, Ansible, Chef,
Puppet, Python, Go, Docker

Résumé/CV: www.calebfornari.com

Email: calebfornari@gmail.com

Recruiter emails will be reported as spam, direct inquiries only please.

------
praveenperera
SEEKING WORK | Waterloo, ON Canada (UTC-5) | REMOTE ONLY

    
    
      Fullstack Developer, 7+ years experience
      Backend: Elixir, Rust
      Frontend: React, ReasonML, Elm
      Mobile: React Native
      DevOps: Docker, Kubernetes, Dokku
      Email: me@praveenperera.com
      Availability: 20-25 hrs / week
    

I've been using Elixir and Phoenix since August 2015. Before that I was mostly
doing Ruby/Rails work.

In the frontend I’ve mostly worked with React. I’ve also done a few web
projects using Elm and ReasonML. As well mobile apps using React Native.

Recently I’ve also been learning Rust. So far I’ve loved it and I wrote a
little CLI to sort Tailwind CSS classes, a NIF for parsing RSS feeds, and a
VSCode extension for minifying inline SVGs:

[http://github.com/avencera/rustywind](http://github.com/avencera/rustywind)

[http://github.com/avencera/fast_rss](http://github.com/avencera/fast_rss)

[https://github.com/avencera/svgmini](https://github.com/avencera/svgmini)

I've worked with all types of clients including local small businesses, start
ups and large enterprises.

A couple months ago I created a mini video course on how to get started using
Kubernetes on DigitalOcean DOKS: (video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tiSUpKDgWfQ&list=PLcdHMZkfm5](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tiSUpKDgWfQ&list=PLcdHMZkfm5))
(text: [https://avencera.com/learn/](https://avencera.com/learn/))

If you think you can use me for something you can contact me at
me@praveenperera.com

Other stuff:

    
    
      Personal GitHub: https://github.com/praveenperera
      Company GitHub: http://github.com/avencera
      LinkedIN: https://www.linkedin.com/in/praveenperera/
      Neglected Blog: http://blog.praveenperera.com

------
alixanderwang
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote

My company is a diagram maker for software architecture
([https://terrastruct.com](https://terrastruct.com)). Currently there's a
number of companies interested in the product and how they could use it in
their organization. I'm looking for someone who's proficient at diagramming
software architecture to create a detailed diagram of a piece of their
software given access to their codebase.

If you're interested, please contact me at alex at terrastruct.com, and
include your resume and an example of a previous diagram you've made, as well
as your hourly rate. Thanks.

~~~
zerr
I find it interesting there are so many diagramming software and most (all?)
of them seem to be doing quite well :)

------
jobriant11
SEEKING FREELANCER | REMOTE (PST overlap)

We are looking for an additional freelancer to support our two person
development team on a web based consumer survey app. We work in weekly sprints
and you are able to work on your own schedule. Could be anywhere from 0-15
hours a week depending on needs.

We're based in SF, but this is a remote position. Looking for a seasoned
contractor that has worked on many different projects and is not afraid to
tackle complex problems.

Our stack is on Python/Django and React and leverages Google Vision API.

Individual contractors only, no agencies/dev shops. Please email jeremy (at)
torchgrowth.com with your github + linkedin profile.

------
WD-42
SEEKING WORK | Santa Barbara, REMOTE

10 years experience developing and architecting full stack web applications. I
can help you rapidly turn an idea into an MVP and business. The websites I
develop are fast, mobile friendly, stable and secure. References available.

Tech: Python, Django, Javascript, Vue.js, GeoDjango, Ionic, Postgis, Docker,
K8s, AWS, Heroku.

I also have extensive experience writing software for the Astronomical
community.

[https://github.com/Fingel](https://github.com/Fingel)
[https://www.pedaldrivenprogramming.com](https://www.pedaldrivenprogramming.com)
austin@m51.io

------
secondbreakfast
SEEKING FREELANCER | Remote (we're in ATL, SF and TX)

Bottle ([https://sendbottles.com](https://sendbottles.com)): helping local
businesses sell stuff on a recurring basis via text.

We're a fully remote, bootstrapped, growing business. Our entire product today
is serviced with Rails. We have new designs (HTML/CSS already built) and are
looking to implement them in a new web frontend app using React.

Ideally, we'd find a React developer with some at-least-cursory Rails
knowledge who could help us build out our frontend app in React (our team will
handle any backend work).

Email me - will@ our company's domain.

~~~
djalbat
Hi!

I would love to help.

[http://djalbat.com](http://djalbat.com)
[https://formalmethods.co.uk](https://formalmethods.co.uk)

The BBC work was React based and I've done more work recently.

Many thanks and kind regards, James

------
luord
SEEKING WORK | Americas (Colombia) | Remote

Full stack developer with extensive experience in Python (Flask, Django,
SQLAlchemy, Celery, Alembic, Pytest, Fire) and JavaScript (VueJS, React,
Webpack, NodeJS, Express, Jest) and also experience with operations work
(Docker, Compose, Gitlab-CI, Bash).

I've worked on multiple projects of different domains and both in large
organizations and greenfield projects (in one in particular, I was first
developer and responsible for choosing the entire stack).

You can reach out to me, even just to say hi, in lo@luord.com

I also have a website/blog: [https://luord.com](https://luord.com)

------
noema
SEEKING WORK | REMOTE or ON-SITE (Berlin, DE)

Software developer with 3 years of experience within enterprise, startup and
freelance contexts.

I'm a software generalist comfortable working across the stack. I write clean
code combining OOP design with FP granular style. I have experience working
within and maintaining large codebases e.g. for a Fortune 500 insurance
company in the US. I have taken on contracts to automate GIS, CAD and web
environments. Strong at designing intuitive UX.

Backend: Node, Postgres, SQL Server, MongoDB, Heroku, AWS, Netlify

Frontend: React + Redux, SCSS, Expo, jQuery

Platforms: Android, React Native, ASP.NET

Languages: Kotlin, Java, JavaScript, Python, C#, Shell

€25 an hour. Up to 20 hours/wk.

defsdev@gmail.com

------
jorgemf
SEEKING WORK | Spain | REMOTE

    
    
      Remote: YES
      Technologies: Deep Learning, Machine Learning, TensorFlow, Data Science, Python, Java, Kotlin,
      Résumé/CV: http://jorgemf.github.io/cv.pdf
      email: See CV
    

I am a Deep Learning Researcher & Engineer. I started my career in Artificial
Intelligence with my degree in Computer Science Engineering, which I graduated
with first-class honors in 2006. I continued my education with a Ph.D. in
Artificial Intelligence and an MBA. I have worked mostly with startups from
San Francisco, London and Madrid. Only on remote roles since 2015.

~~~
luckieg
Hello,

I am working on a project and would like to know more about your experience in
AI. From data modeling, algo's to development.

What is typically your hourly rate?

Thank you, LG

------
dserban
SEEKING WORK, Cassandra / Druid Cluster Engineer, Primarily Remote (based in
Eindhoven, NL)

Well-rounded data engineer with deep knowledge of the internals of distributed
datastores.

Core Skills:

● Cassandra (Data Modeling, Troubleshooting Performance And Operational
Issues)

● Druid (Stream Ingestion, Cluster Ops, Data Modeling, Scaling Complex
Queries)

● Stream Processing At Scale: Kafka, Flink, Spark Streaming

● Programming Languages: Scala (highly proficient, 8 years exp.), Python
(proficient)

Other Skills: Zookeeper, Redshift, Kinesis, Airflow, JVM tuning for big data,
AWS cost optimization for big data.

Educational Background: Computer Science.

Solid experience working remotely.

All of my recent work history (8 years) is exclusively with startups.

Rate: $145/hour.

E-mail address in the profile.

------
shred45
SEEKING WORK - Chicago, IL - REMOTE

Chicago-based freelancer looking for 1-6 month projects. Have worn many hats
over the years, but main focus for the last two years has been data
engineering, dev ops, and Rust development. Hold an M.S. in computer science
from a top-10 US university.

\- Remote Freelance (5 years experience)

\- Python (10 years)

\- Rust (3 years)

\- Application architecture and security (5 years)

\- Project / developer management (3 years)

\- Data Engineering (Python, Hadoop, Spark (Scala), Kafka, Postgres)

\- Web Development (Rails, Flask, HTML, CSS, React)

\- ML (training and validation, DNN / RNN / CNN, GLM, Random Forest, Bayesian
Optimization)

\- DevOps (Docker, Kubernetes, AWS, Google Cloud, Terraform, CI / CD)

Email: hn_freelancing@protonmail.com

------
bckygldstn
SEEKING WORK | SF Bay Area | Remote OK Data scientist with strong software
development skills.

Recently I've worked on geospatial data wrangling, retail sales forecasting,
and turning machine learning models into web APIs.

Email: andrew@ajnisbet.com

Blog: [https://www.ajnisbet.com/](https://www.ajnisbet.com/)

GitHub: [https://github.com/ajnisbet/](https://github.com/ajnisbet/)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/ajnisbet/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ajnisbet/)

------
vstuart

      Location: Vancouver, Canada
      Remote: maybe [generally: no]?
      Willing to relocate: yes
      Technologies: NLP (natural language processing); machine learning; graphical
                    models; information extraction; genetics; genomics; Linux; Bash;
                    Python; PostgreSQL/PSQL; knowledge discovery; truth/disinformation; ...
      Curriculum vitae: https://persagen.com/about/victoria/cv.pdf
      Cover Letter: https://persagen.com/about/victoria/cl.pdf
      Email: mail@VictoriasJourney.com

------
chevy109
SEEKING WORK | Remote Only (US - East coast) Software engineer with many years
of experience. Looking for something 15-20 hours/week max or project basis.

Experienced in: Ruby on Rails, Node.js, React, Vue, Dart, Flutter, React
Native, and more.

Email: my hacker news username @ protonmail.com

I have been developing software for well over 15 years now. Worked at
enterprise companies and startup. Can act as a fractional CTO if needed. Not
looking for anything full time right now but looking to take on a project or
weekly work. I have worked on multiple stacks but prefer Rails.

Frontend/backend are both okay.

------
zkann
SEEKING FREELANCER | Chicago, IL | Remote possible

6C Solutions provides a SaaS data platform for chemical plants. Our use of
industrial IoT data paired with contextual data from labs and plant users
provides plants the ability to reap the benefits of their data without hiring
an expensive data team.

Seeking: FE/BE/DS.

Our main stack:

    
    
      * Vue (Chart.js and vuetify experience preferred)
    
      * GraphQL
    
      * Python
    
      * Postgres
    
      * AWS
    

E-mail: zkann 'at' 6csolutions.com

Website: [https://6csolutions.com/](https://6csolutions.com/)

------
vaggdan
SEEKING WORK Location: Amsterdam, The Netherlands

Remote: Yes

Part time

Technologies and Skills: Java, Spring Boot, Python, PHP, HTML, CSS,
JavaScript, Angular, Jenkins, Docker, MongoDB, MySQL, ElasticSearch, Redis,
Apache Kafka, Requirements gathering, design, and UX, Consultancy.

Resume / CV / Portfolio: available upon request

Rate: €65/hr

Email: evangelosdaniil[at]pm.me

Since 2014, I run my own development company, and I am helping companies &
development teams to build world-class applications, tailored to their needs,
using pixel perfect code that is built with love. Would you like to have a
chat? Hit me up @ evangelosdaniil[at]pm.me.

------
piterrro
SEEKING WORK | Europe (UTC+1) | REMOTE

    
    
        - Backend: Golang, Node.js, PHP
        - DB: PostgreSQL, MongoDB, Druid, Neo4j, Dgraph
        - Frontend: JavaScript, Vue
        - Platform: AWS, GCP, Linux
    

Website: [https://codefibershq.com](https://codefibershq.com)

Email: peter@codefibershq.com

A few keywords for people using search: business intelligence, data analytics,
data warehousing, ETL, stream processing, data visualization, reporting, time
series, InfluxDB, Prometheus, Graphite, Grafana, Segment, TimescaleDB, GraphQL

------
davidtranjs
Seeking work | Remove

React - Redux - React Native - NodeJS

Portfolio: [https://jslancer.com](https://jslancer.com)

Open-source projects: \- [https://github.com/JSLancerTeam/crystal-
dashboard](https://github.com/JSLancerTeam/crystal-dashboard) \-
[https://github.com/JSLancerTeam/react-google-flight-
datepick...](https://github.com/JSLancerTeam/react-google-flight-datepicker)

Contact: david@jslancer.com

------
danneu
SEEKING WORK

Location: I'm generally based in Austin but I'm currently living abroad (US
citizen)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, though remote work opportunities are my top priority
at the moment.

Technologies: The past 5 years, I've mostly been working on server
applications with Node + Postgres and web client applications with React or
Elm. I've been the first hire of the largest bitcoin casino. I've built a
popular forum from scratch.
[https://github.com/danneu](https://github.com/danneu)

Email: danrodneu@gmail.com

------
marton_s
SEEKING WORK | REMOTE from Berlin, Germany

Full-stack engineer with decades of experience, bringing your MVP to reality,
doing maintenance or team augmentation.

JavaScript, React, Python, Ruby, Java, Scala, Node.js, AWS. Serverless,
microservices or monoliths, legacy or latest and greatest, DevOps and
monitoring.

I can also help teams switching to remote.

Specialties: web audio, Electron, PWAs, music industry.

10 days monthly, available from April.

marton@salomvary.com | [https://salomvary.com/](https://salomvary.com/)

------
f6v
SEEKING WORK | Gent, Belgium | Remote

Seasoned software engineer and tech lead. Most recently have been leading web
development teams, now study bioinformatics. Looking for part-time work
related to data analysis and engineering.

Fluent in R, Ruby, some Python. Hands-on with AWS, PostgreSQL, Appsignal,
Datadog, Heroku.

[https://github.com/f6v](https://github.com/f6v)

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/igorfilippov/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/igorfilippov/)

------
decentralised
SEEKING WORK | Remote Only (located in Europe CET)

Experienced technical architect with over a decade of experience in FinTech,
from the early e-banking experiments to bleeding edge cryptocurrency
protocols, now looking for a new challenge either as an engineering manager /
CTO or in an individual contributor role.

Most recent experiences are as CTO of a crypto exchange with a fully remote
and geographically distributed team, and as lead developer / architect for a
startup in the crowdsourcing / crowdgovernance space.

Email: pedro@storkandcrow.com

------
yani
SEEKING FREELANCER | Remote

ServMask ([https://servmask.com](https://servmask.com)): Quick, easy, and
reliable transfer of a website between hostings.

We're a fully remote, self-funded, growing business since 2014. Our products
are built with PHP (backend) and VueJS (frontend). We are looking for more
than one person to help us maintain existing products
([https://servmask.com/products](https://servmask.com/products)).

Email me yani@ company domain.

------
swagasaurus-rex
SEEKING WORK | Seattle, WA | REMOTE or ONSITE

Full stack developer, Data visualization expert

10+ years of professional development work, B.S. in Computer Sciences,
proficient in JavaScript/React/Angular/Node.js, Python/Django/Flask, AWS Cloud
services, D3.js charting, distributed databases like Cassandra/Kafka, you name
it I can build it.

Live sites:

[https://www.viz.chat](https://www.viz.chat)

[https://www.academiceats.com](https://www.academiceats.com)

Email: siriusastrebe@gmail.com

------
diweirich
SEEKING WORK - US Remote - Front-End Developer

I’m a front-end developer with an eye for design. I can help create a user
interface that is beautiful and performant. Though I specialize in building
user interfaces, I also have experience with backend development which helps
in making me adaptable to the needs of whatever team I’m on.

If you’re interested in working with me, feel free to send me an e-mail at the
address listed below.

ReactJS / Redux / HTML / CSS / Ruby on Rails / PHP

Location: Long Beach, CA

Email: david@activatedapps.com

------
ragelink
SEEKING WORK | San Jose, Costa Rica | Remote OK

Technologies: python, ansible, terraform ,aws, gcp, kubernetes, perl, bash,
xmpp, devops, sre, management

Résumé/CV: [https://www.leomata.com/s/LeoMata-Resume-
Jan-2020.pdf](https://www.leomata.com/s/LeoMata-Resume-Jan-2020.pdf)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/leonardomata/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/leonardomata/)

------
skyriser

      SEEKING WORK | Montreal, Canada | Remote
      Technologies: iOS/macOS/watchOS, Objective-C/Swift
      Web: http://chriscomeau.com
      Resume/CV: http://chriscomeau.com/resume
      LinkedIn: https://www.linkedin.com/in/christiancomeau
      GitHub: https://github.com/chriscomeau
      Portfolio: https://github.com/chriscomeau/Portfolio
      Email: chris.comeau@skyriser.com

------
flurdy
SEEKING WORK | London / Hampshire, UK | Remote anywhere (especially during
Corona panic)

* Architect, developer, manager, or just advice.

* Finance, retail, games studios, media, telecoms, etc

* Scala, Kotlin, Rust, Javascript, Kubernetes, etc.

* Work site: [https://eray.uk](https://eray.uk)

* Dev site: [https://flurdy.com](https://flurdy.com)

* CV: [https://eray.uk/cv/](https://eray.uk/cv/)

* Contact: cv @ work site

------
dmak
SEEKING FREELANCER | Tokyo, Japan | Onsite | No Visa Sponsorship | Full-time |
6-month contract

We are looking for a Senior Ruby on Rails Backend Engineer. Our Tokyo team
currently has 4 Engineers and a scrum master. We work very closely with
different regions for a global initiative. Our product is a reservation
booking for high-end restaurants.

If interested, please contact me with your rate, resume, and anything you are
interested in sharing with me at douglas.mak@aexp.com

------
damm
SEEEKING WORK | Seattle, US (Remote Pref) | DevOps

I am a DevOps with over 10 years experience using Chef, AWS. I use Terraform
and have experience setting up and running Prometheus, Grafana, Elasticsearch,
Jenkins and much more.

Github: [https://github.com/damm](https://github.com/damm) Resume:
[https://likens.us/Scott%20Likens.pdf](https://likens.us/Scott%20Likens.pdf)

------
syvl
SEEKING WORK - Remote or East Bay Area - iOS

I've been building apps since 2010. I've worked with startups and big
companies alike.

Most recently I built the iOS app for Woebot, which was featured as App of the
Day. [https://apple.co/3akzObV](https://apple.co/3akzObV)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/dmoreh/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/dmoreh/)

------
marton987
SEEKING WORK - Remote, Portugal LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/martinjft/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/martinjft/)

Hi! I'm a full-stack developer with seven years of experience, focused on best
practices and happy to learn.

My stack of knowledge is: * Python * Django * AngularJS * Angular * React *
PostgreSQL * TDD * BDD

Rate: $40/hour for short-term projects or a fixed rate for long-term projects

------
aswathrao
SEEKING WORK Chennai, India Remote OK

If you need bug fixing, automating a task or Devops, System Check, App
testing, Front End, Back End and Linux based System Admin jobs. I'll do it for
you

If you feel you need more clarification for a small task doesn't matter how
small it is talk to me

aswathm78@gmail.com

Pricing starts @ $5/hr or Project based

Languages Python, Ruby, Elixir,Javascript Frameworks Django, Flask, RoR,
Phoenix, Nerves, Express

I'm good with sys admin tasks, Bug Fixes and Setting Up systems for CI/CD

------
SashaTyrba
SEEKING WORK | Part-time | Remote | Fullstack/Generalist | 10 years exp

Tech experience:

* TypeScript, JavaScript, Python.

* Frontend: React (Hooks, Redux, etc), Vue.js, jQuery.

* Backend: Node.js/Express.js, Django.

* Databases: PostgreSQL, Redis.

* OS: FreeBSD <3, Ubuntu, CentOS.

* Misc experience with Webpack, Nginx, React Native, Docker, Electron.js, QEMU/KVM.

A bit about me:

* Adequate perfectionist.

* Write code for people, then optimize for machine.

* Care about success of the projects I'm involved with.

* Know what is HTTP/2 and vertical rhythm in typography.

* Love to share knowledge.

Resume/CV: any details upon request.

Email: sasha@sashatyrba.com

Have an awesome day!

------
yc_user_2019
SEEKING WORK | REMOTE | FULL-STACK | 20-25 Hrs/Week

Location: Kitchener/Waterloo, Ontario, Canada

8+ years of experience working with various web development technologies. Open
to development roles or building a MVP/POC.

Technologies:

\- Microsoft: C#, .NET Core, SQL Server, Azure

\- JavaScript: Node.js, React, Redux, ES6, Express

\- Cloud: AWS, PCF

\- Others: Graphql/Apollo, Apache Kafka, NoSQL, MongoDB, REST APIs, CI/CD,
Jenkins, Agile/Scrum, TDD, Git, Microservices

Email: binit DOT s DOT bhatia AT gmail.com

(Please mention that you found my profile on Hacker News)

------
resume384
SEEKING WORK | USA | REMOTE

Hey there. Are you interested in a coder who is comfortable writing VanillaJS
and browser native Web API based applications?

I've been coding for the love of it since first laying eyes on a programmable
device decades ago, I've been banging out code in the web industry just about
as long.

FAV TECH: Linux, Modern JavaScript, HTML5, CSS3, Node.js, Docker.

Reach out, I'm excited to hear about your project. I'm open to unconventional
arrangements.

resume384@rbx.email

------
tomiplaz
SEEKING WORK, Croatia, remote OK

    
    
      Location: Croatia
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Depends when and where
      Technologies: JavaScript, TypeScript, React, Node, NextJS, Angular, PHP, Laravel, Python, Django, MySQL, PostgreSQL, Docker, AWS
      Résumé/CV: http://138.68.65.145/cv.pdf (sorry, domain expired)
      GitHub: https://github.com/tomiplaz
      Email: tomislav.plazonic@gmail.com

------
mistakenot238
SEEKING WORK | Europe or Remote

Location: London, UK, Europe

Remote: Yes

Skills: .NET Core, Google Cloud Platform (GCP), Devops, Kubernetes, Docker,
PostgreSQL, Python, Node.JS, React, TypeScript.

Previous industries: Aerospace, Data Science, Startups, Universities.

Website: [https://datadyne.io](https://datadyne.io)

Email: At the bottom of the website

Resume: [https://datadyne.io/assets/cv.pdf](https://datadyne.io/assets/cv.pdf)

------
oscbco
SEEKING WORK | El Salvador | Remote okay

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Javascript, Nodejs, React, Electron and Ansible

Email: oscbco@gmail.com

Personal website: [https://oscbco.github.io](https://oscbco.github.io)

GitHub: [https://github.com/oscbco](https://github.com/oscbco)

LinkedIn: [https://linkedin.com/in/oscbco](https://linkedin.com/in/oscbco)

------
jamespollack
SEEKING WORK

Location: SF

Remote: Sure

I've built apps for Smart TVs, web, mobile, AR/VR, and installations. I also
do e-commerce (Shopify apps).

Skills: Prototyping, UX, Javascript, Technical Architecture for Websites &
Apps, Interactive Installations, Mixed Reality AR/VR, Creativity & Innovation,
Audiovisual Production & Engineering, Digital Literature

james@playablefuture.com

[https://www.playablefuture.com](https://www.playablefuture.com)

------
UncleOxidant
SEEKING WORK - Portland OR area or REMOTE

Areas of Expertise:

\- Compiler backend: LLVM specific experience implementing code generation for
new processor architectures

\- Electronic Design Automation SW development: High Level Synthesis, HDL code
generation

\- Machine Learning implementation in FPGAs

\- RPi embedded Linux development (drone control)

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/philtomson/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/philtomson/)
-

------
renoir42
SEEKING WORK | Remote/part-time/contract. Interested in
VR/CV/Fintech/Robotics/Secure Systems (formal methods), analysis of
distributed systems... The list is not limitative really but please, no PHP
website.

Technologies: C++, C, FPGA, Cuda, Python, Erlang/Elixir, C#, Scala, Java,
Haskell, Ocaml, etc...

Former speaker at CUFP conference Email: renoir42@yahoo.com

------
zvanness
SEEKING WORK - Remote, San Francisco, Washington D.C

I'm a full stack developer and designer.

I'll build you a minimal lovable product for a fixed $9K and in 4 weeks.

For iOS apps, I use Swift. For web apps, I use Ruby/Rails, JavaScript.

To see some of my recent work:

[https://breue.com/](https://breue.com/)

[https://dribbble.com/zachvanness](https://dribbble.com/zachvanness)

------
em-bee
SEEKING WORK | REMOTE

Location: european, running a web development company in china.

Technologies: Linux, frontend and backend webdevelopment, prototyping.

20 years experience with web development, offering web development services,
developer training, mentoring and part-time CTO support for developers or
junior CTOs

Email: see profile

I am also able to build up a development team for you in china to help you
enter the chinese market or take advantage of resources in china.

------
swatcoder
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Pasadena / Los Angeles)

\--

Master Debugging, Maintenance, Optimization, and SWAT Intervention

20+ years experience, 50+ clients, 100+ projects

\- App Maintenance Retainers

\- Project Rescue

\- Porting Across Languages and Platforms

\- Crisis Intervention

\- Modernization

\- Debugging

\- Bug Hunting, Profiling, SWAT Coding

\--

TECHNOLOGY

Polyglot by trade and preference.

Mobile, Desktop, Web, OTT, IOT, Embedded.

iOS, Swift, Objective-C, C, C++, macOS, Go, Rust, Android, Java, Kotlin, PHP,
Laravel, node.js, express, Ruby, Python

[https://www.andrewpalumbo.com](https://www.andrewpalumbo.com)

andrew.palumbo@gmail.com

------
jonathanpeterwu
SEEKING WORK | LONDON | Remote

Specialties are front-end development in React/Redux/Graphql

Full stack web development with background in Node, Rails scaled development.

Also comfortable building infrastructure using
Containers/EC2/Lambdas/Cloudfront, etc.

jonathan.x.wu@gmail.com /

[https://linkedin.com/in/jonathanpeterwu](https://linkedin.com/in/jonathanpeterwu)

------
azamatvalitov
SEEKING WORK | Remote

Technologies: iOS/macOS/watchOS, Objective-C/Swift, C

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/valitovazamat/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/valitovazamat/)

GitHub: [https://github.com/valitovaza](https://github.com/valitovaza)

Email: valitov.azamat.m@gmail.com

------
bizzleDawg
SEEKING WORK | Bristol, UK (UTC) | REMOTE / ON-SITE

Fullstack, leaning towards backend a bit. 7+ plus experience. Open to part-
time or full time at the moment, available next week. See my site for more
detail.

Languages/Tools: Python, Django, React, React Native.

more about me: [https://ben-howes.co.uk](https://ben-howes.co.uk)

email: "ben" at the above domain.

------
rusbus
SEEKING WORK | Remote or Boston | [https://rcoh.me](https://rcoh.me) |
rcoh@rcoh.me I do everything, but specialize in backend infrastructure. \-
Rust, Python, Go, Scala, Java, Python, C/C++

I also do devopsy things (Ansible, Terraform, etc.)

I have a lot of experience running Kubernetes clusters and porting
infrastructure to k8s.

------
deepmodel
SEEKING WORK

Location: Germany, work world-wide

Remote: 100%

Technologies: Keras, PyTorch, Horovod, PySpark etc.

Résumé/CV:

\- AI-based image/vector editor (US)

\- multi-camera human sports activity tracking and video editor (EU)

\- microscopic manufacturing defect detection (EU)

\- 3D indoor reconstruction using SLAM (US)

\- mobile traffic anomaly/fraud detection, CLV estimation (EU)

\- detailed CV upon request

\- 3-6 months intense projects preferred

\- US work via W8-BEN

\- worked/studied at top companies/universities in the past

Email: deepmodel (at) protonmail.com

------
dimm
SEEKING WORK

Location: Budapest

Remote: Yes

Technologies: Javascript ES6, React, HTML, CSS

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/dimitrimarion/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/dimitrimarion/)
and [https://www.dimitrimarion.com/](https://www.dimitrimarion.com/)

Email: contact@dimitrimarion.com

------
mrfusion
SEEKING FREELANCER | Florida or remote

We’re in the process of finding some machine learning / computer vision
projects in the next few months. I’m putting together a small team of sub
contractors to have a blast working them through.

Drop me an Email (in profile). We’re Looking for intermediate to expert level
experience. Ideally you’d have done couple ML projects.

~~~
dwayneanderson
Happy to help, check out Digitalogy (dot) co

------
r6203
SEEKING WORK | Germany | Remote

I'm the guy you can call (or text) when you need to get your React job done.

Whether you need to get some existing component tweaked or refactored...

... or you need to get your whole frontend built. I get it done. Period.

Let's chat about your task.

Email: hello AT robinaltay.dev

Website: robinaltay.dev

Technologies: React, styled-components, GatsbyJS, JavaScript, TypeScript,
Node.js, Next.js, Vue.js, Gridsome

------
147
SEEKING WORK - Remote

U.S. based senior engineer with experience in devops tooling and functional
programming. Looking to pick up some part time work. I'm available to help
maintain existing projects or add features to new projects.

Tools:

    
    
        Ansible, Jenkins, Gitlab, Docker
    

Languages: Elixir, Clojure, Go, Python, Javascript, Typescript, Scala

Email in profile.

------
nick2
SEEKING WORK

Location: Remote

iOS developer looking for new projects. Have experience with both Objective-C
and Swift.
[http://nickpetrov.weebly.com/portfolio.html](http://nickpetrov.weebly.com/portfolio.html)
Feel free to get in touch at nickiosdev+hn@gmail.com for more info.

------
dlegs
SEEKING WORK | NYC or Remote

I'm a security engineer with experience at Google, Vimeo, and consultancies.
Looking for freelance security work such as pentesting or threat modeling.
Experience with web apps, mobile apps, networking, reverse engineering, etc.

Resume / contact is at dylan.legg.io/resume.pdf

------
cheapphpdevelop
-1 points by cheapphpdevelop 28 days ago | parent [-] | on: Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking Freelancer? (February ...

SEEKING WORK - Remote

Bargain PHP / JS work offered from the UK.

I'm looking for work to gain experience and build a stronger portfolio. Cheap
rates ($10-15) can be negotiated, or fixed fee for project work.

I am able to work with:

PHP

Laravel

JS

Vue.js

Large or small projects considered.

Email: bargainphpdeveloper@protonmail.com

------
mamcx
SEEKING FREELANCER | Part-time | Colombia | Remote

This is for help in the side to add features to some project in django/python
(only need to customize the admin at the UI and very light html/js tweaks,
maybe). The pay is US800/month.

P.D: And eventually to work in rust if want too.

Email: mamcx@elmalabarista.com

~~~
mamcx
This is solved. Thanks to all that inquiry!

------
textread
SEEKING WORK

Remote: Yes

[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1mzQHjxMlAi_LOrQwccnQUskjzj...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1mzQHjxMlAi_LOrQwccnQUskjzjr1RU6I)

Have experience working remotely across timezones in the past

------
rasta78
SEEKING WORK - London or Remote iOS Developer with 5++ years experience using
Swift, Objective-C. For the last 4 years I've been working with small-medium
startup in fintech and ecommerce fields.

Contact me at andrei.mirzac1@gmail.com

------
daro7
SEEKING WORK - Poland | Remote - 20hr/week

Hi! I'm a full-stack developer with seven years of experience, focused on best
practices and happy to learn.

My stack of knowledge is: * Python * Django * Angular * React * PostgreSQL *
TDD * BDD

dariusz.choruzy at gmail

------
kladskull666
SEEKING WORK | Brant, ON Canada (UTC-5) | REMOTE ONLY

Fullstack Developer (DevOps, Security, MySQL, Unity) 25 years experience.

Previous start-ups: Vault of Satoshi (founder), Verelo (co-founder), TurboFlix
(co-founder)

Languages: PHP, C, C++, C#, Python

email: mike@currazy.com

------
seanwilson
SEEKING WORK | Edinburgh, UK or remote | Web app designer + developer

Portfolio: [https://www.seanw.org/](https://www.seanw.org/)

\-----

 _I 'm a full stack developer with 10+ years of experience who can take your
web app from concept to delivery._

I've consulted for well known global companies like Just Eat and Triumph
Motorcycles, created my own commercially successful apps and have a PhD from
Edinburgh University so you can rely on me to deliver high-quality solutions
on schedule. I can take charge of requirements gathering, design, development
and UX.

\-----

Portfolio: I've independently created two commercially successful apps where I
was responsible for the concept, design, development, graphic design, UX and
marketing.

\- Checkbot for Chrome ([https://www.checkbot.io/](https://www.checkbot.io/)),
a website auditor browser extension that checks 100s of pages at a time follow
50+ SEO, speed and security web best practices. This included authoring a
modern web best practices guide
([https://www.checkbot.io/guide/](https://www.checkbot.io/guide/)).
Technologies: Vue, TypeScript, Node, Express, Firebase, Netlify, Paddle.

[ Rated 4.9/5, 30K+ active users, 100s of paying subscribers ]

\- Fresco for Android (see [https://www.seanw.org](https://www.seanw.org)), a
digital painting app which was one of the first on Android to support layers.
Features customisable brushes, image filters, and robust undo/redo + autosave
while being highly optimised for low-end devices. Technologies: Java, C, JNI.

[ Rated 4/5, 500K+ free downloads, 10K+ copies sold ]

\-----

Previous experience: Full stack development (JavaScript, TypeScript, Python,
PHP, Java, OCaml), modern web frameworks (Express, Vue, Angular, WordPress),
mobile app development (Android, iOS, PhoneGap/Cordova), cloud hosting (AWS,
Google, Heroku, Firebase) and website optimisation (page speed, security &
SEO).

\-----

See [https://www.seanw.org](https://www.seanw.org) for my portfolio, client
endorsements and more on my background.

Email sw@seanw.org with details about your project so we can arrange a call
and work towards a quote. I'll get back to you within one working day.

~~~
mherrmann
Checkbot looks cool. May I ask why you're not spending your time growing that
instead of freelancing? Is it that your SaaS projects don't yet pay the bills?

~~~
seanwilson
Thanks! I enjoy doing both and have enough bandwidth to provide consultancy
for others while also working on my own projects. For Checkbot, it can take
weeks to see the impact of changes to on-boarding, pricing, SEO, UX etc. so I
have time for other activities. Checkbot has also helped me connect with
companies that need help getting their own SaaS products polished and ready to
launch.

I enjoyed your posts on your journey with fman on
[https://fman.io/blog/](https://fman.io/blog/) by the way. Selling software as
opposed to only coding it has its own set of challenges for sure.

~~~
mherrmann
I see :-) Happy to hear that you like my journey on the blog. Good luck with
your projects!

------
asparagui
SEEKING WORK - Remote/SF/Missouri

iOS - Android - Mobile - Web - Design - Machine Learning

Portfolio & Information: [http://quarkworks.co](http://quarkworks.co)

Contact: contact@quarkworks.co

------
jjjbokma
SEEKING WORK | Netherlands | REMOTE ONLY

Perl programmer with 25+ years experience.

See [http://castleamber.com/](http://castleamber.com/) for more information
and my resume.

------
confidentlake
SEEKING WORK | US (utc-5) | REMOTE ONLY

Software developer with 4 years of experience. Mostly frontend, mostly react.
Looking for remote contract React or other web dev work, up to 20 hours a
week.

$30 an hour.

Email: reactdev@email.com

------
Twenty3
SEEKING WORK | New York, NY | Remote

Skills: JavaScript, React, Node, GraphQL, PostgreSQL, C/C++

Personal site: [http://nickav.co/](http://nickav.co/)

Email: n ~at~ website

------
dizzystar
SEEKING WORK

loc: los angeles

remote: okay

languages: python, clojure, postgresql, pl/pgsql, linux, mysql

github: [https://github.com/dt1](https://github.com/dt1)

------
kreutz
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote/San Francisco

Front End - React, React Native, Apollo, GraphQL, Redux

Back End - Ruby, Rails, Node.js, Postgres, Redis

Full Stack - All of the above

Contact: engineering-jobs@lugg.com

------
timimsms
Location: Arizona, USA

Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: No.

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, React, PostgreSQL, Redis, Bulma, Vue, DevOps
(Heroku, AWS, GCP), Typescript, JS, C#/.NET, Python, C/C++, Go,
Elixir/Phoenix, and Crystal.

Security/Compliance: OWASP Top 10, PCI, HIPAA, GDPR

Résumé/CV: [https://ti.mims.ms](https://ti.mims.ms)

Email: tim@mims.ms

Computer scientist, technical founder, and full-stack developer with 8+ years
of experience bringing ideas to life. I have a passion for problem solving and
applying technology in innovative ways. Extensive experience in going from the
first iteration of a prototype to the first customer using the product, as
well as an intimate familiarity with the delicate balance between the needs of
early-stage startup growth and those of long-term company scale. I have a
pragmatic and practical approach to development; knowing how components and
systems should be structured, as well as the realistic limits of the project's
resources and how said limits will impact the ultimate design. I work fast,
prefer agile workflows, and frequently communicate to ensure we are moving
closer to completing our key objectives.

Previous experiences in leading small remote teams, serving as an individual
contributor, as well as working in several one-man-army roles laying the
foundations for future team and product growth. Familiar with early-stage to
growth-stage startup financing, hiring, and technical strategy. Strong
background in optimizing product/market fit, competitive landscape analysis,
and establishing product and/or company-level differentiators. University
background with heavy emphasis on research and practical applications of
artificial intelligence (AI) and natural language processing (NLP).

Always open to new challenges and opportunities.

------
luxphl
SEEKING WORK -- Philadelphia, PA

I've successfully worked remotely with companies in NYC, Chicago, and
California. Also open to occasional travel.

Hi, I'm Julius!

I'm looking to get started on something new soon. Preferably an iOS app but I
do Android, backends/APIs, and integrations, too.

Tech: iOS, Android, Python, Ruby, Obj-C, Swift, JavaScript/TypeScript, React.
I have a React Native project I'm working on that's in progress but not yet
complete so I can't quite show it off.

Some past work:

\- The most recent project I've worked on is
[https://readycoach.net/](https://readycoach.net/) \-- it's a web app (in the
screenshots of that link, the marketing page itself was done by someone else),
but I did the architecture, was 1 of 2 developers on the backend (Django/DRF),
and was 1 of 3 developers on the frontend (React)

\- I built and continue to maintain the RTMDx 1.5 product:
[http://www.rutgerscps.org/software.html](http://www.rutgerscps.org/software.html)

\- I built the Fitocracy iOS app (Objc-C):
[https://www.fitocracy.com/](https://www.fitocracy.com/)

\- I built the Apple TV app (Swift) for Daily Burn:
[https://apps.apple.com/us/app/at-home-workouts-by-daily-
burn...](https://apps.apple.com/us/app/at-home-workouts-by-daily-
burn/id472322122#?platform=appleTV)

\- I am the developer for Mike Vacanti that builds his mobile apps (iOS &
Android, Obj-C & Java):
[http://www.mikesmacros.com/](http://www.mikesmacros.com/)

\- I run the nolibscrime.com website for tracking crime in a neighborhood of
Philadelphia: [https://nolibscrime.com/](https://nolibscrime.com/)

\- I built the Charlie App iOS app (Obj-C) (though they have since pivoted and
no longer have a mobile product, PH link for posterity):
[https://www.producthunt.com/posts/charlie-for-
ios](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/charlie-for-ios)

\- I used to run the runswiftlang.com website but I shut down a few years ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8279360](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8279360)

Contact is hello@juliusparishy.com -- looking forward to chatting with some
great companies

------
SiDevesh
SEEKING WORK | Bangalore, India | Remote: Yes

Full Stack and have worked on Backend, Frontend, Mobile apps, IoT.

Have contributions in several widely used open source projects (react-native-
webview, lobste.rs to name a few) and have many widely used libraries of my
own.

Backend: Ruby + rails, nodejs + express

Frontend - Web: reactjs

Mobile apps: React Native, Flutter

IoT: esp8266, esp32, Arduino, Prism platform
([https://prismos.dev](https://prismos.dev), built in house)

[https://sidevesh.com](https://sidevesh.com) (My website)
[https://buildizy.com](https://buildizy.com) (My agency)

Besides that I love figuring out things and helping people in building what
they envision and would love to help either ways.

Drop me a message at me@sidevesh.com

Resume: sidevesh.com/public/resume.pdf

------
zuckluni
SEEKING WORK | UTC8/9/10 | Remote Possible

Location: GMT8/9/10

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JavaScript, Java, C#, C, C++, Python, AWS, GCP, DevOps, SysAdmin

Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1jS4SgM_NckjPQrCURqqYc3-_...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1jS4SgM_NckjPQrCURqqYc3-_JSyJn73bKfZkj0QLaSk/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: cris7fe@gmail.com

Available: 5 minutes ago.

OSS Portfolio:
[https://github.com/cris691/Portfolio](https://github.com/cris691/Portfolio)

